# [NSFW] nudie thread V. Free dah balls, those sad sacks need some air



## PotatoMan

*NSFW*:


----------



## zephyr

Dammit. The NSFW tag spoils everything!


----------



## Bagseed

potato do you shave your chest hair?


----------



## New

I'll admit, it's really weird for me to see an uncircumcised penis.

But you carry it well.


----------



## Sadie

Great, another cock...... 

Sarcasm is my middle name ;-)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this really is a safe space


----------



## Libby

My new bf has good cock teehee.


----------



## CosmicG

Libby does not fuck around
Gotta keep the pimp game proper ya know can't have that pimp hand slippin
damn things deadly when the safety's not on


----------



## hotgirls.jpg.exe

appropriate username reporting for duty


----------



## Fire&Water

Give whosyerjiggywa lyrics credit where due


----------



## Libby

It look like this when its sleeping. We dont chop cock in NZ. Naww. Lullabyeee and good night. Go to sleep little peeenis.


----------



## CosmicG

I can dig it zeph

Maybe one day i will actually grow a pair and post my cock for the world to see


----------



## Libby

Do it. Do it. Do eet.


----------



## zephyr

Until they grow in,  just get drunk or high. Preferably both.  :D


----------



## SS373dOH

Libby said:


> It look like this when its sleeping. We dont chop cock in NZ. Naww. Lullabyeee and good night. Go to sleep little peeenis.


----------



## Libby

He he. Anyone like chubby libby? I think even my pussy got chubby I need to stop the weed now I think. I cant own scales coz they affect my mental health and I get obsessed but I can still go by dress size, I not try to get all sick again but maybe just 1 or 2 dress sizes down, like an Aus8 would be boss, maybe settle for a 10 if my pussy doesn't still look fat.


----------



## SS373dOH

Libby said:


> He he. Anyone like chubby libby?



I do! Although I wouldn't consider you chubby by NO means..

And this might be strange that this is what I noticed from that pic, but you have super gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Libby

Aww hehehe *hugs* Show me ur dick?


----------



## Libby

These for you pumpkin.


----------



## SS373dOH

Libby said:


> Aww hehehe *hugs* Show me ur dick?


LOL, You're not bashful at all, are ya?


----------



## Libby

... 
Show shirtless then?


----------



## SS373dOH

^ Okay, give me 2 mins


----------



## zephyr

Fuck sake SBOOBIES_ZLOL  time is up.

Ladies need their nookie.


----------



## SS373dOH

Okay now tell me how beautiful I am lol =p


----------



## zephyr

Wow.  You made my day. Not a good tine and place to rub one out but Im sure my colleagues will forgive me.  Xx


----------



## Libby

You are hott. *lick*


----------



## SS373dOH

Libby said:


> You are hott. *lick*


lol well thank you!



zephyr said:


> Fuck sake SBOOBIES_ZLOL time is up.
> 
> Ladies need their nookie.



This made me LOL! I laughed long and hard! (Giggity) I didn't know anyone was at the edge of their computer chair waiting for my upload. =]



zephyr said:


> Wow. You made my day. Not a good tine and place to rub one out but Im sure my colleagues will forgive me. Xx



You're welcome. If they're male co-workers, I'm sure they didn't mind!

    But you 2 ladies have made many BL'ers days with your contibutions to this thread and others, so I thought it's only fair to give back!
You're setting a fine example, and other BL gals should follow your guys' lead.


----------



## SKL

OK I promised (cock only; NSFW for cock)

*NSFW*:


----------



## Libby

Hehe penis. Your penis reminded me of this thing. http://www.yourdicklooksgreatinthoseheels.com/


----------



## SKL

sick fuck that I am I would actually enjoy that


----------



## Libby

Oh come on that page is harmless fun nothing sick. You can send a contribution! You just need a nice heel and a caption and the star of the show! *Grin*


----------



## SKL

yeah I guess. I'll write about some kinky shit in SLR lately I've been involved with it more and the endorphin → dopamine → oxytocin roller-coaster as good as drugs tbh, well, it is drugs, basically. deserves a different thread though.


----------



## zephyr

About time you got it out. :D

Are you going to stick it in anything today?

And why cant you start a kinky shit thread here?

We have banana trees and rocking horses...


----------



## We are all ONE

SKL said:


> OK I promised (cock only; NSFW for cock)
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## phr

nudie thread is no place for criticism in Social, hoss


----------



## We are all ONE

That's a thumbs up playboi


----------



## Mel22

i fucking clicked to see SKL dick

wat is my life


----------



## Fire&Water

Thumb life


----------



## anniegram

Mel22 said:


> i fucking clicked to see SKL dick
> 
> wat is my life



you just did it for science 
That's what I keep telling myself anyways


----------



## Mel22

i really did i promise


----------



## We are all ONE

Bumping for VeF


----------



## PotatoMan

i haven't got it in me to look at skls cock. i feel like it's chodey


----------



## We are all ONE

Mainely that is infraction worthy off topic 
Butt hotness gets you a pass 
Pm cumming 
Who is the blonde?


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

I am the blonde


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Cream Gravy?

PotatoMan said:


> i haven't got it in me to look at skls cock. i feel like it's chodey


I too decided against it. The thought crossed my mind though; something along the lines of, "Well I already see so many uninvited dicks each time I visit a porn site... what's the difference here?" And then I realized that the difference is, those cocks are going into things I do in fact want to see. This is just a picture of cock.


----------



## anniegram

I don't like buttchinas but if someone here posted theirs, you bet your sweet bippy that I am going to look. 
For science.


----------



## zephyr

I look because I enjoy penises but also enjoy hotness non dick pics aka BOOBIES_LOLZ


----------



## We are all ONE

Cum on Vera - be a person for the people
Tits
Tits
tits
tits
tits
T*tits*


----------



## JahSEEuS

tits


----------



## modern buddha

Good lookin' ladies and gentlemen here!


----------



## beagleboy

I'm pretty fleshy and I feel confident. No skell tor here


----------



## phr

whoah


----------



## We are all ONE

Welcum Back Pharcyde!!

* this social experiment is working


----------



## zephyr

Amerika! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Must be the snake zeph was talking bout in teh other thread


----------



## We are all ONE

Looks like snake has decent girth/growth potential
Can we get a fully erect snake shot beags?


----------



## swifty

Nice pic zephyr, you sexy bitch ???


----------



## beagleboy

We are all ONE said:


> Looks like snake has decent girth/growth potential
> Can we get a fully erect snake shot beags?


I think next weekend I'll order some viagra. You know, to please you all. 
Fucking tough crowd man. It'll be even tougher doing yard work with a boner at the age restricted trailer park I live in.


----------



## phr

lol


----------



## zephyr

swifty said:


> Nice pic zephyr, you sexy bitch ???


I knew you were still around !

Woooo Hoooooo!

See you when you cum home bae

Xxxxxx


----------



## CosmicG

Did someone summon Skelletor?






That's my cock resting on the counter top


----------



## anniegram

Wow I've never said this
And my ex had Crohn's disease 
That's a bit too thin and I am going to have to tap out 
Well I guess this is growing up


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Dump em' out annie

Shown these kids how it done


----------



## New

no lie, G's got abs


----------



## CosmicG

I know I look like a holocaust survivor.


----------



## bobby1978

Oh sure, show your cock to random people on FB and it's all "hey, that isn't right, I didn't ask for that" but these guys do it here and they're frigging heroes.


----------



## bobby1978

_Survivor_?


----------



## anniegram

Be a hero bobby
Grandpa would have wanted it this way


----------



## anniegram

New said:


> no lie, G's got abs



His boob has abs even


----------



## bobby1978

I don't want to make anyone feel bad.


----------



## anniegram

bobby1978 said:


> I don't want to make anyone feel bad.



I promise you will be the only one who feels bad
You can just pm them 
I have a spacious and humble inbox


----------



## New

anniegram said:


> His boob has abs even



ab boobs

The latest in ab technology.


----------



## bobby1978

anniegram said:


> I promise you will be the only one who feels bad



I wouldn't feel bad in the way you are trying to imply. I'm insecure about most things, but not that.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Let's not beat around the Bush here, _bobby_. Just say you have a monster cock.....and then prove it. Unless you're lying of course. Which is probably true.


----------



## bobby1978

I didn't say I had a monster cock. I said I'm not insecure about it.


----------



## Seyer

Show cock.


----------



## pharmakos

bobby1978 said:


> Oh sure, show your cock to random people on FB and it's all "hey, that isn't right, I didn't ask for that" but these guys do it here and they're frigging heroes.



There's a time and a place for everything, even cock.


----------



## We are all ONE

Damn thought we were getting a ball shot


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

bobby1978 said:


> I didn't say I had a monster cock. I said I'm not insecure about it.


Insecure about what?


----------



## We are all ONE

VeraEllenFirefly said:


> I went out of my way to put together a nice little outfit for a 98 percent nude picture to post here and every time I try to upload it im told I don't have enough memory to do so. I deleted all kinds of shit and still the same thing. Why do they have to make it so difficult to put up pictures here? Fuck



Tinypic.com
Or you can just text it to me


----------



## zephyr

^For gods sake vera, put the man out of blue balls misery and slut it on up!!!!!


----------



## SS373dOH

https://postimage.org/ 

Once its uploaded there, copy the direct link URL, then paste here.. You can also resize the image specifically for message boards, allowing it to be uploaded here with less issues.


----------



## alasdairm

^ thanks.



VeraEllenFirefly said:


> I deleted all kinds of shit and still the same thing. Why do they have to make it so difficult to put up pictures here?


it's not hard to add pictures to bluelight posts at all - the picture just has to be already hosted somewhere.

if you're having a problem with that part, it's unfortunate, but it's nothing to do with bluelight making it so difficult...

alasdair


----------



## SS373dOH

And there's probably like 6 geeks constantly refreshing this page, waiting for your upload.. And I'm one of 'em. Lol

 ; ]


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

We are all ONE said:


> Tinypic.com
> Or you can just text it to me



3/10 for effort

We expect moar betterer from u bruh


----------



## We are all ONE

Two_in_the_pink said:


> 3/10 for effort
> 
> We expect moar betterer from u bruh



Maybe read between the lines son


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I'm on it dad


----------



## quiet roar

Seeing what's happened to this once great thread brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## quiet roar

I want to see tits, ass and pussy, Mike. It's not something I can do by myself.


----------



## New

You could post your own ass


----------



## quiet roar

That's not the change I'm after. Women's bits required.


----------



## New

Well you gotta give some to get some.

Pay to play, y'know?


----------



## SS373dOH

Well where did Vera go?! She was supposed to post a nudie earlier ffs...


----------



## PotatoMan

Bagseed said:


> potato do you shave your chest hair?



it's actually just settling itself in m8.

i'm gonna be a very hairy man.


----------



## We are all ONE

Letsfuck@aol.com


----------



## JahSEEuS

false, you can reach me at bigearsbiggerdick@aol.com


----------



## JahSEEuS

pm open


----------



## CosmicG

VeraEllenFirefly said:


> Someone give me an email address to send them to and then you can post them. I know that I need to go to a hosting site. When I go to choose file to be uploaded and pick the one I want it says memory too low to perform previous operation. So someone give me an e-mail and I'll send for you to post.



Dude just use imgur 
upload pic straight from phone using imgur app
select bbc code 
copy
pasta al dente


----------



## We are all ONE

Mmmmm bbc


----------



## JahSEEuS

ok folks... don't ban me








VeraEllenFirefly said:


> Someone give me an email address to send them to and then you can post them. I know that I need to go to a hosting site. When I go to choose file to be uploaded and pick the one I want it says memory too low to perform previous operation. So someone give me an e-mail and I'll send for you to post.


----------



## We are all ONE

I did not give u permission to post my old avatar


----------



## Way|0st

dammmmn  jahs you gettin nudes sent through the pm you lil pimp 



slowly getting back to the weights but doing a lot of running lately


----------



## kytnism

oh wow. you got the embezzled iphone5 unlocked? :D

...kytnism...


----------



## Way|0st

lol nah it's still sitting here.   when i break/lose this one  i'll be forced to use my limited funds and set it up .   

the 5 is quite a bit bigger .  i like the convenient size of the 4 but i don't know anything about smart phones really


----------



## phr

based on the gravity of the photo I'd say you've been doing some trail running, way?

sup wao i know u get that, hoss


----------



## Way|0st

i wonder how much cash one would have to throw @ 9round to get that kind of fitness.  i don't think they even have it in stock


----------



## phr

I'd be surprised if that gym membership isn't at least 100 a month.


----------



## zephyr

Wayo is beautiful. .


----------



## Way|0st

thanks zeph.   always anticipating more from you 

it's funny Pi and a couple others will pm me about my body shots with compliments but not openly on here lol


----------



## We are all ONE

phr said:


> based on the gravity of the photo I'd say you've been doing some trail running, way?
> 
> sup wao i know u get that, hoss



Fuck the tits
Low- they don't circumsize armpits in queens?


----------



## JahSEEuS

Lofl I also noticed this


----------



## JahSEEuS

Ot:  have some Vera tits and pussy (semi clothed) as soon as there's some better action here


----------



## Way|0st

We are all ONE said:


> Fuck the tits
> Low- they don't circumsize armpits in queens?



that's surgery from a  dislocated shoulder.  a scar  that did heal weird 

you can point out flaws but that's like me critiquing arnold in his prime .  falls realllllll short.  back up that chat , King of the Social.   i got you in SPADES on this one richie rich %)%)%)


----------



## anniegram

JahSEEuS said:


> Ot:  have some Vera tits and pussy (semi clothed) as soon as there's some better action here



When you can see delete posts
You don't need better action


----------



## SS373dOH

Way|0st said:


> that's surgery from a  dislocated shoulder.  a scar  that did heal weird
> 
> you can point out flaws but that's like me critiquing arnold in his prime .  falls realllllll short.  back up that chat , King of the Social.   i got you in SPADES on this one richie rich %)%)%)



Don't listen to the hater's dawg, your body is built like a thoroughbred.. 

The player's on the hometeam can still recognize looks..


----------



## Way|0st

thanks man .....yea i've been posting nudes since 08.

everyone usually get's vvvvery annoyed with me over my nonsense   so i know what comes (love the discreet pms tho).    now say if some really liked poster like say pharcyde   had pics like that it would get pages of compliments.  even tho he still does the sweet cunt lol 

i'm just tryna contribute in the end.   i am alittle twerp out here in steroid central vegas  and i 
have a lot of work to do.


----------



## JahSEEuS

anniegram said:


> When you can see delete posts
> You don't need better action



THis mean you support my mod app?

How about we get some annie topless but protected by goldilocks and I will pnp or whatever wayo is calling it these days.


----------



## Jackal

I need to increase my pie intake by the looks of things.


----------



## SS373dOH

^Is that a hotel pillow? I don't think they wash the actual pillow everytime..

The guys are out doing the ladies in this thread by a wide margin..


----------



## Noodle

That's the WaaO factor.

...can't even blame bago badmouth anymore.

I bet someone's Granny is resting her head on that pillow right now.


----------



## zephyr

Ffs. Post nudes or stfu. Nudel Im referring to you.

Nude or bust.

Do eeeet


----------



## Noodle

Not now Gilbert.


----------



## We are all ONE

Noodle said:


> That's the WaaO factor



Lol it flatters me that you still envy me after all these years


----------



## Artemisia

Will I get laid tonight?  (stupid question since I'm dating already)


----------



## PotatoMan

lovely. perfect amount of meat, i'd say .


----------



## MrRoot

Definately agree with you PotatoMan. She even feels better than looks 

And yes Artemisia, you'll get laid tonight atleast after the ballroom dance unless we decide to start doing it there


----------



## Artemisia

Thx both

sobrierity and keeping eating disorder in control does wonders to body 

MrRoot, in the ballroom only if we find a good place for some playtime


----------



## Seyer

Is the heart for hands or does it have your name on it, Artemisia?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## We are all ONE

hand herpes?
Is that a ghostbusters tattoo?
Disposable razor?
Would you say Samsung is the #1smart phone?l
Borrow my nail clippers?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Burn, I'm a chef.
No its a poppy, see the ink thread.
Yes, there's always some hanging around for if I run out of blades (I use a standard Gillette mach 3).
Probably yes but the charging ports always break which is really annoying.
No thanks I don't know where you've been.


----------



## We are all ONE

6.8 inches?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Nah bit bigger.


----------



## We are all ONE

Noice!


----------



## anniegram

THECATINTHEHAT said:


>



You posted this same  pic over a year ago


----------



## JahSEEuS

not gettin' anything by annnnnnnnnnnie

here's some pre approved vera


----------



## Seyer




----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

anniegram said:


> You posted this same  pic over a year ago



You sound disappointed.


----------



## We are all ONE

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> You sound disappointed.



If you got any balls behind that cock you would post a recent shot
Might want to hold a spoon next to it
Been linguisting for blunds and ahthority for years


----------



## We are all ONE

Seyer said:


>



I got 99 skills butt my shoops don't get enough credit
*sips*


----------



## MrRoot




----------



## MikeOekiM

look at the size of that pepsi bottle lol


----------



## axl blaze

ugh, gross

it looks plastic LOL


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## We are all ONE

MrRoot said:


>



Nice sweater br0!


----------



## PotatoMan

that's gotta be a dildo m8

nice try.


----------



## We are all ONE

PotatoMan said:


> that's gotta be a dildo m8
> 
> nice try.



Is it the pixels?


----------



## PotatoMan

he's gotta get a shot of that thing in his girl artemisia's (green(blue?)) hair for any credibility impo


----------



## phr

anniegram said:


> You posted this same  pic over a year ago


damn good eye for cock i thought wayl0 was gonna beat u to that observation


----------



## PotatoMan

i noticed it as i saw the top 1/3 of the pic.

how bout that finnish cock tho? damn.


----------



## SKL

I call shenanigans on that monster of a thing Mr Root


----------



## anniegram

That's DEFINITELY A DILDO THE COLOR IS ALL WRONG
also how come mr root and artismes only post in pairs?


----------



## We are all ONE

MrRoot said:


>





axl blaze said:


> ugh, gross
> 
> it looks plastic LOL





PotatoMan said:


> that's gotta be a dildo m8
> 
> nice try.





We are all ONE said:


> Is it the pixels?





PotatoMan said:


> he's gotta get a shot of that thing in his girl artemisia's (green(blue?)) hair for any credibility impo





SKL said:


> I call shenanigans on that monster of a thing Mr Root





anniegram said:


> That's DEFINITELY A DILDO THE COLOR IS ALL WRONG
> also how come mr root and artismes only post in pairs?



This is why trump is steel on tv


----------



## anniegram

Shut up waoooooooo and present trouser trout


----------



## morphine-dreams

anniegram said:


> That's DEFINITELY A DILDO THE COLOR IS ALL WRONG
> also how come mr root and artismes only post in pairs?



I agree with annie, just google "realistic dildo"


----------



## JahSEEuS

that's also a chicks hand holding it.  and art has been seen wearing that sweater / pant combo before.  also, if annie is up to it I'm sure she can detective the hands of mr. root belonging to ms. art


----------



## We are all ONE

anniegram said:


> Shut up waoooooooo and present trouser trout



Since we going vintage I perMiss
American sour


----------



## Seyer

Theres only room for one real swedish cock in this thread.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, that dude with the plasticy-looking dick has some sexy-ass hands tho ya'll

they nice & delicate-looking, love 2 see his dainty lil fingers wrapped around this Medium Red Bull! they so QT of even let him stick a couple up me ole bum, during a BJ 

and 2 Social Newbs that only ever post back-2-back from one another?? yah sry but I'm calling 4 Alt Ban immediately, or very least IP check %)


----------



## SS373dOH

Well the thing is, bf/gf's could easily be logging in on the same ip address. But who know's, I was just happy to see the estrogen..


----------



## axl blaze

bein facetious, cuz an Admin or 2 got their tight asshole inflamed over that very point u made above, during my mod tenure

and actually, I think I got off on the wrong food w/ you, dude who's handle I can't ascertain. you're not so bad. and chance be it, I was watching some rando youtube shit weeks ago (maybe Clerks?) & I saw yr same avatar & handle posting Bout some shit in very same YT thread - when I saw it I shit brix

it's just god damn dude ~ why the total fucking eye sore as a BL user name??


----------



## SS373dOH

> bein facetious, cuz an Admin or 2 got their tight asshole inflamed over that very point u made above, during my mod tenure



Ah gotcha! Here I'm being literal and shit..




> I was watching some rando youtube shit weeks ago (maybe Clerks?) & I saw yr same avatar & handle posting Bout some shit in very same YT thread - when I saw it I shit brix


 
Thats awseome! I can vouche that I def watched some clerks shit on yt




> it's just god damn dude ~ why the total fucking eye sore as a BL user name??



 It's upsidedown br0.. Some ppl see it, some dont. I would say the majority of ppl i talk to know about it.


----------



## axl blaze

does not compute

/malfunkshun


----------



## SS373dOH

^ lol.. well I guess the situation is hopeless then. =]


----------



## axl blaze

u keep on asking me to turn my phone upside-down, yet I can't stop from imagining that sweet dude's lil fingers around me diddler


----------



## coelophysis

Axl how much do you charge for the Mr. Root dild @ ur kratom shop?
Asking for a vape friend


----------



## beagleboy

Me Root was having a bad time on amphetamine paste. 
Now that she has no more she's regretting posting "funny dildo" in social. 
Typical drug psychosis.
TAKE IT DOWN SISTER!


----------



## Pharcyde

Artemisia said:


> Will I get laid tonight?  (stupid question since I'm dating already)








Then get at me.


----------



## coelophysis

Haha, damn yo you're turning into me.. I coulda swore that could get the Pharcy stamp of approval.


----------



## Pharcyde

Laika said:


> Haha, damn yo you're turning into me.. I coulda swore that could get the Pharcy stamp of approval.


I always had the thirst for skinny chicks. Like anorexia. She's close sure! But not quite on the scale.... If ya dig?


----------



## PotatoMan

axl blaze said:


> u keep on asking me to turn my phone upside-down, yet I can't stop from imagining that sweet dude's lil fingers around me diddler



hai clear


----------



## anniegram

*Lifting hopes high above and then dropping them on rocks to bust them open*

Heh


----------



## PotatoMan

IT'S DA RETURN Of Da ANNSTER

thanks-ta them mommas dat be on dat blow waiting your tables
not wanting to hear another one of SKL's fables


----------



## SS373dOH

Beautiful fuckin' tits man! 






Now finnish the fuckin' story..


----------



## We are all ONE

anniegram said:


> *NSFW*:



Offer still stands


----------



## beagleboy

Me and my llama.


----------



## We are all ONE

Bahahaha
Jesus Christ I love you Beags


----------



## beagleboy

Dats some shit


----------



## JahSEEuS

And our last contribution from the beautiful, yet oddly MIA, Vera






Thank you to all of the generous contributors to this fine thread.


----------



## SS373dOH

^ You're not holding out anymore vera pics, are you jeebis?!  You should probably send her an email requesting more photography!


----------



## Noodle

We are all ONE said:


> Lol it flatters me that you still envy me after all these years



I never wanted kids.



Apologies on the late reply.  I read about 3% of your babble.

4 or 5% gives me a hangover


----------



## PotatoMan

JahSEEuS said:


> And our last contribution from the beautiful, yet oddly MIA, Vera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of the generous contributors to this fine thread.



mmm..she seems slight thick m8


----------



## zephyr

Annie is fucking beautiful.  


Sold.

Waao back off shes mine.


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## SS373dOH

^ Hey! Get outta here! You're going to ruin Bambi's crush on me!


----------



## zephyr

I approve.

Repeatedly.


----------



## Max Power

anniegram said:


> *NSFW*:



Oh lawd yes.


----------



## Bomboclat

RedLeader said:


>





7nos-SS373dOH said:


> ^ Hey! Get outta here! You're going to ruin Bambi's crush on me!



have you two considered having a baby?


----------



## morphine-dreams

What do you call a devil's threesome with no women involved?


----------



## zephyr

We call it stfu and post naked pics of yourself.


----------



## morphine-dreams

I'd be short 3 dicks though so not sure I could provide a photographic example of that  :/


----------



## PotatoMan

morphine-dreams said:


> I'd be short 3 dicks though so not sure I could provide a photographic example of that  :/


make our day


----------



## morphine-dreams

PotatoMan said:


> make our day


 
@bombo
@RL
@hopeless

Give this man what he wants.


----------



## anniegram

Max Power said:


> Oh lawd yes.



He lives


----------



## Max Power

anniegram said:


> He lives


Oh there was some rising, alright.


----------



## Bomboclat

morphine-dreams said:


> @bombo
> @RL
> @hopeless
> 
> Give this man what he wants.



I have a BF you homewrecker


----------



## morphine-dreams

Make it even better and include him.


----------



## anniegram

Max Power said:


> Oh there was some rising, alright.



*clutches pearls*


----------



## Libby

I have my period lol. It tastes different when period. Like metal.


----------



## Libby

Teeheehe i am drunk and happy


----------



## Libby

CosmicG said:


> Did someone summon Skelletor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my cock resting on the counter top



Mmmmm meow


----------



## zephyr

Wow. Hi libby!


----------



## Libby

Hiya


----------



## We are all ONE

Libby said:


> Teeheehe i am drunk and happy



Oh yeah Libby bb
Push dem puppies together and let Juan muster up a fresh gift of Pearls
Mmm
I'm a motherfucking oyster up in this bitch


----------



## Blue_Phlame

In that pic, you look like you took a pregnancy potion. The angle makes them look like jugs that are overdue for their  milking. Thank tor period.


----------



## We are all ONE

Phlem Juan must not over analyze the teets
Embrace the teets 
Enjoy the teets
BeCum Juan w the teets


----------



## Libby

lol They are just big. The are E cups. Thats why they look full.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

nice bewbs!


----------



## Fire&Water

Libby said:


> I have my period lol. It tastes different when period. Like metal.



How cume my screen smells like pennies?


----------



## anniegram

I suddenly feel the need to be vaccinated


----------



## SS373dOH

Libby said:


> Teeheehe i am drunk and happy


I should have checked the nekked thread before I called you out on your lack of 'bl responsibles'.. Me sorry! 

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.. Lady socialites, take notes, you should strive to be like Libby! Let her be your motivation. Sup Annie? :D


----------



## Fire&Water

I just threw a bounty paper towel over mine


----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## New

I like how you just kind of

lift up your shirt like you do this shit all the time, Libby.


----------



## SS373dOH

^ She's a pro br0.. She's got that nonchalant, casual bewby swag!


----------



## pharmakos

anniegram said:


> *NSFW*:



google similar images


*NSFW*: 










apparently google thinks your boobs are a man hunched over in pain


----------



## anniegram

That sounds about right


----------



## Libby

New said:


> I like how you just kind of
> 
> lift up your shirt like you do this shit all the time, Libby.



That's what I do for cigarettes when I run out.


----------



## New

That explains so much yet so little


----------



## Libby

Vulva


----------



## SS373dOH

^ WHy!! I'm winning  the contest!!???


----------



## SS373dOH

"Must... Fight....fap....temptation!"


----------



## Libby

Its slippy


----------



## SS373dOH

I feel like I owe you cigarettes... I have Newport's and camels, which one??


----------



## Libby

Hehe aww. I feel like you owe me a lick.


----------



## SS373dOH

... I'm in an abstinence contest at the moment babe. 

I can't risk a premature yeee!


----------



## Libby

Look at this. Do you think it's for real?


----------



## Bella Figura

I feel like I'm really seeing that.


----------



## diacetylacid

just look at Joe Bone Her


----------



## iheartthisthread

Libby said:


> drunk and happy



Happy drunks are fun. ? Way better than a pissy drunk.


----------



## assclass

iheartthisthread said:


> Happy drunks are fun.  Way better than a pissy drunk.


slutty drunks are better.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Libby said:


> Look at this. Do you think it's for real?


----------



## Jbaines154

zephyr said:


> Dammit. The NSFW tag spoils everything!


what does NSFW mean?


----------



## morphine-dreams

Zephy, ban hammer. ^ Pretty sure that goes against the sacred code of the bluelight ancients we talked about or something like that. 

jk jk


----------



## morphine-dreams

I was just trying make a funny to zephyr, it was in reference to a completely different thread. But if you don't know what NSFW means, you should shield your eyes from this thread  maintain your innocence before bluelight steals it.


----------



## Jbaines154

morphine-dreams said:


> I was just trying make a funny to zephyr, it was in reference to a completely different thread. But if you don't know what NSFW means, you should shield your eyes from this thread  maintain your innocence before bluelight steals it.


Ok lol how do I get it off my profile?


----------



## morphine-dreams

It's not on your profile... 

Don't worry, social is a very casual part of bluelight. Most of the stuff you'll hear on this forum is in jest. Try not to take it too personally.


----------



## Jbaines154

morphine-dreams said:


> It's not on your profile...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, social is a very casual part of bluelight. Most of the stuff you'll hear on this forum is in jest. Try not to take it too personally.


Ok  Thanks


----------



## assclass

Libby said:


> Look at this. Do you think it's for real?



can i stop looking yet?

why is that guys dick so small???


----------



## PotatoMan

Jbaines154 said:


> Ok  Thanks



anybody else think this is a phr alt or is it just me?


----------



## morphine-dreams

No I was totally thinking that, and I barely knew the dude. Who knows though, this site has surprised me more than once.


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> anybody else think this is a phr alt or is it just me?


Phr?


----------



## PotatoMan

he's really disturbed. goes to great lengths to troll. like that south park episode where butters was a pimp and the the detective went undercover as a prostitute, fuck the guy, get finished inside of and _then_ whipped out his gun and badge yelling 'freeze!'

he's even pretended to be annhie in TC and requested to see my mom.

anyway, do you TC?


----------



## PotatoMan

Jbaines154 said:


> Phr?



hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .


----------



## morphine-dreams

Lolllll yes, I love that episode. 

Sup phr?

Nah, not until I get a real computer anyway. But that was an epic TC troll story


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .


Ok I'll prove it lmao. How do I do it?


----------



## PotatoMan

morphine-dreams said:


> Lolllll yes, I love that episode.
> 
> Sup phr?
> 
> Nah, not until I get a real computer anyway. But that was an epic TC troll story



udk tha half of it yo. shit gets weirder


----------



## phr

sup!


----------



## morphine-dreams

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .



Truth, I'm pretty sure I had to post at least two selfies on the thread to be accepted on here. Til then, sup phr?


----------



## PotatoMan

Jbaines154 said:


> Ok I'll prove it lmao. How do I do it?



write my screenname on your tits or ass and post it in the nude thread.


----------



## Jbaines154

morphine-dreams said:


> Truth, I'm pretty sure I had to post at least two selfies on the thread to be accepted on here. Til then, sup phr?


 how do I post a selfie?


----------



## PotatoMan

morphine-dreams said:


> Truth, I'm pretty sure I had to post at least two selfies on the thread to be accepted on here. Til then, sup phr?



i can maybe believe you but based on brandon's posts, you're either real or entirely created by him/

one day we'll see your b'day suit i hope. we must admire the beauty of our young bodies while we can


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> write my screenname on your tits or ass and post it in the nude thread.


 how do I post a picture?


----------



## PotatoMan

Jbaines154 said:


> how do I post a selfie?



http://photobucket.com/

if you can't figure it out from there.. then i'll have to leave the room


----------



## morphine-dreams

phr said:


> sup!



Good troll, 8.5/10. Should've kept it going longer though.


----------



## morphine-dreams

PotatoMan said:


> i can maybe believe you but based on brandon's posts, you're either real or entirely created by him/
> 
> one day we'll see your b'day suit i hope. we must admire the beauty of our young bodies while we can



Oh please, you're all satisfied with a kiss, spooning and hand holding pics and you know it


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> http://photobucket.com/
> 
> if you can't figure it out from there.. then i'll have to leave the room



http://s345.photobucket.com/user/Jordan_Spring_Baines/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## phr

inbox clear!


----------



## Jbaines154

phr said:


> inbox clear!


Idk how to directly post photos


----------



## PotatoMan

Jbaines154 said:


> http://s345.photobucket.com/user/Jordan_Spring_Baines/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1



good shit girl.

on photobucket just click the 'IMG' link on the side and copy and paste


----------



## morphine-dreams

Was this really phr? I will never know. Don't go after actual teenagers guys, gross and bad news. 

And come on girl, don't actually fall for that shit, I mean unless you really want to, I guess. They're (mostly) joking around anyway.


----------



## PotatoMan

im a lil skeptical but she got my username ona piece of paper


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





PotatoMan said:


> im a lil skeptical but she got my username ona piece of paper


I'm telling you I'm real lmao


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





PotatoMan said:


> good shit girl.
> 
> on photobucket just click the 'IMG' link on the side and copy and paste


It won't let me....


----------



## morphine-dreams

PotatoMan said:


> im a lil skeptical but she got my username ona piece of paper



And you thought Cosmic and I moved fast....

But hey, she did PM you first


----------



## Jbaines154

I'm almost 20 years old mam


----------



## morphine-dreams

Fnal test: post a full face selfie. Then we shall see...


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





morphine-dreams said:


> And you thought Cosmic and I moved fast....
> 
> But hey, she did PM you first


What? Are you jealous or something?


----------



## morphine-dreams

Jbaines154 said:


> I'm almost 20 years old mam



Yeah but let's not pretend we don't totally add a year or two to our age until we turn 20


----------



## morphine-dreams

Jbaines154 said:


> What? Are you jealous or something?



Nah, those are the rules. Mine is my profile pic. No one believes you're real here until you prove it with a selfie. Til then, we're gonna think you're phr.......phr.


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





morphine-dreams said:


> Fnal test: post a full face selfie. Then we shall see...


Ok hold a sec


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





morphine-dreams said:


> Yeah but let's not pretend we don't totally add a year or two to our age until we turn 20


No I'm technically 19 but I'm almost 20


----------



## Jbaines154

morphine-dreams said:


> Nah, those are the rules. Mine is my profile pic. No one believes you're real here until you prove it with a selfie. Til then, we're gonna think you're phr.......phr.


http://s345.photobucket.com/user/Jordan_Spring_Baines/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1 
Boom I took 2 selfies


----------



## anniegram

morphine-dreams said:


> Nah, those are the rules. Mine is my profile pic. No one believes you're real here until you prove it with a selfie. Til then, we're gonna think you're phr.......phr.



Jesus Christ 
Slow your roll
There is no 2 selfie rule here


----------



## Jbaines154

anniegram said:


> Jesus Christ
> Slow your roll
> There is no 2 selfie rule here


I'm just takin pics dang


----------



## morphine-dreams

I'm just honestly not sure if she's phr or legit


----------



## assclass

Jbaines154 said:


> http://s345.photobucket.com/user/Jordan_Spring_Baines/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> Boom I took 2 selfies


https://www.facebook.com/flutterfly597/


----------



## morphine-dreams

Jbaines154 said:


> http://s345.photobucket.com/user/Jordan_Spring_Baines/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> Boom I took 2 selfies



oh shit potato...


----------



## Jbaines154

morphine-dreams said:


> oh shit potato...


What?


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





assclass said:


> https://www.facebook.com/flutterfly597/


That's me...how'd you find my Facebook?


----------



## morphine-dreams

@jb and potato

He seems to have a new admirer


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





morphine-dreams said:


> He seems to have a new admirer


Oh no lmao. I don't even know the guy.


----------



## PotatoMan

morphine-dreams said:


> I'm just honestly not sure if she's phr or legit



she got my username in a pic.

unless he got someone he knew to do tthat


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





PotatoMan said:


> she got my username in a pic.
> 
> unless he got someone he knew to do tthat


Go look at my Facebook profile. It's got my name and everything. Some other dude linked it


----------



## anniegram

Jbaines154 said:


> That's me...how'd you find my Facebook?



You've posted your full and and facebook a few times already


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





anniegram said:


> You've posted your full and and facebook a few times already


I deleted them though


----------



## morphine-dreams

PotatoMan said:


> she got my username in a pic.
> 
> unless he got someone he knew to do tthat



I mean.......... but nah, jk.....well........I guess I'll lean no...

It's your chance for bluelight love now Potato! Now let the pm's come flooding in


----------



## We are all ONE

Add morphine to the list of chicks who get jelly when another chick pops up...
Never fails


----------



## morphine-dreams

Nah, I just think this is a terrible place for teenagers to hang out in


----------



## Jbaines154

PotatoMan said:


> hey girl, this is the internet. you are nothing here unless you can prove that you're real .





morphine-dreams said:


> Nah, I just think this is a terrible place for teenagers to hang out in


Agreed..but I'm not a teenager...I graduated 2 years ago


----------



## We are all ONE

morphine-dreams said:


> Nah, I just think this is a terrible place for teenagers to hang out in



Hold on pmimg fade for a lmao loan
You are 1 year older than this chick and acting like you are old enough to be mom
I'm confused


----------



## morphine-dreams

^that's what I was saying. Not that I'm saying you should leave, but this is how it is on here. Joking, fuckery, and debauchery. You've gotta have a thick skin sometimes. Don't take anything I said too seriously, it's definitely not personal. Totally cool if you wanna stick around as well.


----------



## Jbaines154

morphine-dreams said:


> ^that's what I was saying. Not that I'm saying you should leave, but this is how it is on here. Joking, fuckery, and debauchery. You've gotta have a thick skin sometimes. Don't take anything I said too seriously, it's definitely not personal. Totally cool if you wanna stick around as well.


I might lol we'll see


----------



## morphine-dreams

We are all ONE said:


> Hold on pmimg fade for a lmao loan
> You are 1 year older than this chick and acting like you are old enough to be mom
> I'm confused



I've changed a lot since I was 19. For example, I enjoy your twisted humor now rather than beinng offended by it or taking it too personally. That's all I'm saying. Maybe it's just me though, I was a lot more vulnerable to this type of shit at 18/19.


----------



## We are all ONE

She has a tattoo between her titties
That makes her very mature for her age

And she is from Nashville
So she is an aspiring musician ass well


----------



## morphine-dreams

We are all ONE said:


> She has a tattoo between her titties
> That makes her very mature for her age
> 
> And she is from Nashville
> So she is an aspiring musician ass well



The ink is hardcore. I'm just saying, I'm glad I didn't join social/TL until recently...I would've done a lot of things I regret and take everything  people say way too personally.  

Butt

maybe I was just the fucked up one. We'll never know.


----------



## We are all ONE

Fucked up *juan

Also: you are flying to see Cosmo
Confirms the maybe
Butt I like seeing potato heated so fuck him good


----------



## morphine-dreams

Shit. Thank you for that correcting that Juan mistake. 

I should know better by now. Damn drugs. 

Yes I am, this Friday, one of your many interesting dreams is cumming true.  
I stay loyal to whom I fuck though. 

Potato can have the new girl, better age difference anyway  *lets get it on*


----------



## morphine-dreams

Jbaines154 said:


> Agreed..but I'm not a teenager...I graduated 2 years ago



"19" is still a teenager, but age doesn't even matter. Maturity comes from overcoming difficult circumstances and and gaining perspective and compassion from them.

I was a fucking imbecile last year.


----------



## subotai

We are all ONE said:


> Add morphine to the list of chicks who get jelly when another chick pops up...
> Never fails



Hah


----------



## morphine-dreams

I admit, the jelly jokes are warranted because CG and I dished our fair share of them. 

But he really is all I care about


----------



## subotai

Sweet dude


----------



## morphine-dreams

Thanks


----------



## anniegram

Stop clogging the nude thread with fail guys


----------



## morphine-dreams

Damn ass, you're pretty good today. 

Annie, make a beautiful men thread to rival that beautiful women one, decent solution I think. 

Or all you single motherfuckers, get to it!


----------



## assclass

anniegram said:


> Stop clogging the nude thread with fail guys


fuck you for deleting my funny joke.

now im gonna go get high and edit this post with my naked male body.

#watchtheworldburn





mannbut


----------



## JahSEEuS

Jbaines154 said:


> No I'm technically 19 but I'm almost 20



Might not want to post Facebook / create imgur account with full name and post on a drug board.  But I don't know what your life goals are so, do you girl.  Nice tat, p cute.


----------



## JahSEEuS

We are all ONE said:


> Fucked up *juan
> 
> Also: you are flying to see Cosmo
> Confirms the maybe
> Butt I like seeing potato heated so fuck him good
> 
> In the ass



Ftfy


----------



## morphine-dreams

Thanks jah, much better


----------



## We are all ONE

Get naked morf


----------



## assclass

We are all ONE said:


> Get naked morf


rangers lead the way, horrah


----------



## SS373dOH

Jbaines154 said:


> http://s345.photobucket.com/user/Jordan_Spring_Baines/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


 Nice, I like.. I'd do a borat meme too, but I'd not at home and hungover sup waj


----------



## morphine-dreams

We are all ONE said:


> Get naked morf



maybe one day 
just one day
if you put enough weed money in my paypal account


I can send you a pic of my (naked) feet.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Possibly just opened a whole new can.  El Juan is more into feet than he is tits....


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I lmao'd at assclass's post. I admit.


----------



## morphine-dreams

JahSEEuS said:


> Possibly just opened a whole new can.  El Juan is more into feet than he is tits....


 
Juan!!! My paypal and/or Bitcoin accounts await you. If you pay extra, I might even show some ankle


----------



## theMerovingian

Morph you seem to be fix of every1 on this thread ??


----------



## morphine-dreams

At first it was because they kept expecting titty pics and still haven't gotten any, but now I actually want to see how waao reacts lol. 

And I also have an unimaginably strong impulse to never stay fully on-topic.


----------



## theMerovingian

morphine-dreams said:


> At first it was because they kept expecting titty pics and still haven't gotten any, but now I actually want to see how waao reacts lol.
> 
> And I also have an unimaginably strong impulse to never stay fully on-topic.



I get yea. Suitors comes in all shapes and disguises. I really dont know to post on this thread in case I offend any1 by mistake or how they could interpret my words so I just play it safe by this.


----------



## quiet roar

morphine-dreams said:


> Nah, I just think this is a terrible place for teenagers to hang out in



You're basically a teenager, ffs.


----------



## morphine-dreams

quiet roar said:


> You're basically a teenager, ffs.



There's a big difference between where I was as a teenager and where I am now, though it doesn't seem like you've ever really made that mental jump...


----------



## Jbaines154

assclass said:


> fuck you for deleting my funny joke.
> 
> now im gonna go get high and edit this post with my naked male body.
> 
> #watchtheworldburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mannbut


How did you just post a pic like this? I can't figure it out


----------



## quiet roar

May be a big difference, morph, but you're still very young.


----------



## MikeOekiM

morphine-dreams said:


> There's a big difference between where I was as a teenager and where I am now, though it doesn't seem like you've ever really made that mental jump...



agreed. im 23 but much more mature than when i was 19



assclass said:


> fuck you for deleting my funny joke.
> 
> now im gonna go get high and edit this post with my naked male body.
> 
> #watchtheworldburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mannbut



the knobs on the dresser make it look like he's shitting


----------



## morphine-dreams

quiet roar said:


> May be a big difference, morph, but you're still very young.



I mean, I never said I was that mature...


----------



## morphine-dreams

Plot twist: assclass has a gf? Or a huge mirror


----------



## RedLeader

I feel like assclass would have commissioned some interesting art if he were wealthy in 17th century France.


----------



## assclass

RedLeader said:


> I feel like assclass would have commissioned some interesting art if he were wealthy in 17th century France.


and drank and ate and fucked myself to an early gluttonous death.

#royalty


----------



## SS373dOH

Jbaines154 said:


> How did you just post a pic like this? I can't figure it out


 pretty sure his Dad took the pic..


----------



## modern buddha

You have a lot of junk there.

In the room. 

It should be cleaned up. 

Oh hey, nice ass!


----------



## Jbaines154

7nos-SS373dOH said:


> pretty sure his Dad took the pic..


oh fuck lmao


----------



## Kittycat5

How you feel about older men Jbainy?


----------



## Jbaines154

Kittycat5 said:


> How you feel about older men Jbainy?


I dated a 40 year old for awhile.


----------



## Kittycat5

Perfect.  Im 39 though.


----------



## Bella Figura

Jbaines154 said:


> I dated a 40 year old for awhile.



Please say he was a virgin.


----------



## Jbaines154

Bella Figura said:


> Please say he was a virgin.


No lmao he wasn't


----------



## Jbaines154

Kittycat5 said:


> Perfect.  Im 39 though.


Well idk you silly lmao


----------



## PotatoMan

the influx of chicks here is surprising but i'm skeptical in thinking it's all just phrozen


----------



## JahSEEuS

Jbaines154 said:


> Well idk you silly lmao



lmfao


----------



## Kittycat5

Jah, stop me. Please.


----------



## JahSEEuS

dude, hit it.  she seems stable.


----------



## Kittycat5

Shes not the one I worry about being stable.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I'm sure the ex will be happy for you both.

or are we on about your stability?  how'd the interview go btw?  

here's some balls just to keep things rolling


*NSFW*:


----------



## Bella Figura

PotatoMan said:


> the influx of chicks here is surprising but i'm skeptical in thinking it's all just phrozen


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah me. It went well. He has a couple this week and will let me know. Looking at pharmacy stuff too. Unfortunately.


----------



## assclass

7nos-SS373dOH said:


> pretty sure his Dad took the pic..


my dad is a piece of shit that won't talk to me on the phone.

i used a timer you monkeybutts.

sorry for the mess, im trying to clean up my diet and belly, not my basement


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Hey how big is the market here for perfect cocks? I have an amazing lookin cock but not sure how desired it is here. I'm certainly bummed at the absence of booty but willing to put my cock out there as tribute if it's warranted.


----------



## SS373dOH

The market is over flooded with them, so by the virtue of supply and demand, they're just about worthless.. 

And as chris rock once said, "dick is always free"


----------



## Cream Gravy?

7nos-SS373dOH said:


> The market is over flooded with them, so by the virtue of supply and demand, they're just about worthless..
> 
> And as chris rock once said, "dick is always free"


awww


----------



## We are all ONE

I'll take a look Cream
Must contain user name in pic tho
I ain't jackin it to a stranger


----------



## zephyr

Lakia has lost a bit of weight.







Some bits are not mine and I forgot nail polish.

So yeah fuck teh rules.


----------



## We are all ONE

zephyr said:


> Lakia has lost a bit of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some bits are not mine and I forgot nail polish.
> 
> So yeah fuck teh rules.



Damn zipper
Either you got tiny hands ( Annie?)
Or that is one very fat cock!
Is that current trying to avoid joystick?


----------



## zephyr

Prol a bit of both.


----------



## PotatoMan

damn, waa0's anus probably just flinched


----------



## We are all ONE

More please


----------



## zephyr

Thats all I got. Thats from the last time I saw fwb and am now pretending to be overseas.  Its easier that way.


----------



## We are all ONE

Fin!
Tater - next man up
*boy


----------



## PotatoMan

man enough?
http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/2ew8.jpg[/IMG


----------



## zephyr

Yours is very straight!


----------



## We are all ONE

Yeeehaw!


----------



## anniegram

It's v Gud we had a nice little get away this weekend and stayed in less than desireable conditions so we could have a story for the grandkids

14.85


----------



## Mel22

Storylime in TTYS yay fuk yerrr storytime!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl Eyed

domestic life is gr8. 
we took our dogter out for a nice long walk yesterday


----------



## Mel22

lookit ewe poppen up like that outta nowhere kunt 

R u wizird


----------



## assclass

anniegram said:


> They were upsetting him and this is a safe place


no.  I am not a safe place lover.

I want this place to be a happenin' place full of cool cats and cat gifs.

I put my ass forth, and told others who failed to do so, to put up or stfu.  

I am quite literally being the positive change that I feel is being asked for in our social community, and am being chided by the staff for doing so.

Thus, my intention is to be the bestest lounger ever.  Thus I need you to guide me along that path, because lord knows sometimes people stray from the course.  Just point the way, no need to beat a change of direction into people with a fucking stick.

plur


----------



## coelophysis

So my booty pic got taken down because I wasnt naked or were the female mods jealous to see the guys drooling over my fine ass?




We are all ONE said:


> Yeeehaw!


----------



## We are all ONE

SKL said:


> OK I promised (cock only; NSFW for cock)
> 
> *NSFW*:



YeeHaw!


----------



## JahSEEuS

yo!


----------



## phr

ya shitcunts!


----------



## TheRedKing

Hey there sorry to intrude. I am new here, how do I post photos? Thanks in advance


----------



## zephyr

Yeah sure you are. Liek totally believe you man.


----------



## coelophysis

TheRedKing said:


> Hey there sorry to intrude. I am new here, how do I post photos? Thanks in advance



Static & the red king?

Check this site out fam : https://postimage.org


----------



## TheRedKing

Hi peeps I am new, as in 30 mins ago haha. Can somone let me know if this photo link works. Just me shirtless no dick out lol https://imageshack.us/i/pnHP5gsZj


----------



## coelophysis

try using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trick


----------



## TheRedKing

I am sorry but could you please ellaborate. I literally have seen nowhere to post photos. I am also relatively illiterate when it comes to chat site type things :D


----------



## TheRedKing

https://postimg.org/image/52x4g9ml9/c5925332/ how is that? Dont worry about the hat haha


----------



## TheRedKing

And thanks heaps of course.


----------



## RedLeader

Good ab genetics/insertions, TRK.  Try and build your arms and shoulders up, though.


----------



## zephyr

TheRedKing said:


> I am sorry but could you please ellaborate. I literally have seen nowhere to post photos. I am also relatively illiterate when it comes to chat site type things :D


It works.

Welcum to the nood thread.

We have a policy here that all noobs must send 45 nude pics from different sngles and include an actual  cumshot if bloke to the mods of social.


Its in the agreement but in swahili so most ppl dont understand it.

So now you know. Send noods.

Hubba hubba


----------



## SS373dOH

Why nobody help the rednewb out?? =/

On the postimage upload page, you copy the 'direct link' url, then you click the insert pic button, which is the square with the tree in it ^. Then you paste the direct url link you copied from the Post image site, then click 'OK'. Voilà!


----------



## SS373dOH

But don't upload too many images! I don't need zephy and Bambi drooling over someone else's body! Especially Bambi, lil unfaithful slut! lol


----------



## We are all ONE

Sweet abs Hope! That snowmobiling is paying off


----------



## SS373dOH

That ain't me foo...


----------



## We are all ONE

Oh.


----------



## SS373dOH

I was posting it for that redking dude who was asking how to post pics yesterday.. But I have abs too. I'm somewhere on the first page.. but you prolly know that already, prolly been fapping to it for months lol. ; ]


----------



## anniegram

We got a ranga!
This pleases me.


----------



## Fire&Water

Nice Blue E cap brahhh!


----------



## Pharcyde

SS373dOH said:


> Why nobody help the rednewb out?? =/
> 
> On the postimage upload page, you copy the 'direct link' url, then you click the insert pic button, which is the square with the tree in it ^. Then you paste the direct url link you copied from the Post image site, then click 'OK'. Voilà!


Nudie thread*

Hey zepy whu dont you close this to offtopic posts?


----------



## anniegram

Pharcyde said:


> Nudie thread*
> 
> Hey zepy whu dont you close this to offtopic posts?



If it was a girl with her shirt off would it be a problem ?
Stop being sexist


----------



## We are all ONE

He does have nice nips


----------



## Fire&Water

yeah pharc!
not skinny enough for ya?


----------



## Pharcyde

anniegram said:


> If it was a girl with her shirt off would it be a problem ?
> Stop being sexist


No. Im upset i didnt see cock in thebnudie thread and if i wanted to id have to go back thrrough seven fucking pages of nothig but text and no pics.


----------



## anniegram

Fair enough
I haven't been in this thread for a minute 
It's all clean now


----------



## RedLeader

anniegram said:


> We got a ranga!
> This pleases me.



What does ranga mean? Short for orangutan? If so, I am offended on his behalf and want to see you banned.


----------



## anniegram

Ranga=ginger


----------



## RedLeader

The guy wears a hat and shaves his body hair off.  Clearly he is insecure about being one and yet you still want to bring attention to it.  You really should apologize to the lad.


----------



## Pharcyde

SS373dOH said:


> Why nobody help the rednewb out?? =/
> 
> On the postimage upload page, you copy the 'direct link' url, then you click the insert pic button, which is the square with the tree in it ^. Then you paste the direct url link you copied from the Post image site, then click 'OK'. Voilà!





anniegram said:


> Fair enough
> I haven't been in this thread for a minute
> It's all clean now





RedLeader said:


> What does ranga mean? Short for orangutan? If so, I am offended on his behalf and want to see you banned.





anniegram said:


> Ranga=ginger





RedLeader said:


> The guy wears a hat and shaves his body hair off.  Clearly he is insecure about being one and yet you still want to bring attention to it.  You really should apologize to the lad.


Clearly


----------



## RedLeader

Wait....The guys screen name is seriously the red king?  I'm switching sides.  Fuck that ginger.


----------



## SS373dOH

I just NEED to clarify.. that is not me, I was just helping rednewb post his pic. I'm no ginger, I have beautiful blonde hair! =]


----------



## coelophysis

RedLeader said:


> Wait....The guys screen name is seriously the red king?  I'm switching sides.  Fuck that ginger.



RainbowLeader 4 lyfe


----------



## We are all ONE

anniegram said:


> Ranga=ginger



Awnhe=moist


----------



## One Thousand Words

SS373dOH said:


> I just NEED to clarify.. that is not me, I was just helping rednewb post his pic. I'm no ginger, I have beautiful blonde hair! =]



Do you also have that fuzzy pubic hair that looks like dirty cotton wool?


----------



## We are all ONE

Jesus Christ you are a sick fuck bustty


----------



## SS373dOH

One Thousand Words said:


> Do you also have that fuzzy pubic hair that looks like dirty cotton wool?



No sir. Pubes on el balls are blond, but elsewhere they're a darker brown.. but I stay shaven.


----------



## rockyhorrorbitch

hi i don't know how tf to use this site so i'm sorry for being off topic but i'm a minor and i post nudes on my PRIVATE social media accounts, with my nips/pussy covered. since these accounts are private, the images aren't online for anyone in the world to see, right? like for colleges and stuff? idk my mom is worried and she deadass said she would hire a private investigator to see if my nudes r accessible even tho the accounts r private. i know its child porn n stuff but i have body dysmorphia and i've noticed being confident enough to post my body online helps me a little. PLEASE LMK IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING THANK YOUUUUUUU 33


----------



## Pharcyde

Post a link to your fb amd we can tell you


----------



## zephyr

Hi rockyhorrorbitch

Underage photos even with naughty bits covered are not allowed here and since you admit to being a minor if you do post any they will be removed and your account infracted for blua violations or any other breach of guidelines.


----------



## subotai

nothing on the internet is recoverable anyway you might as well post them


----------



## undead

^ LOLOLOLOL ily.


----------



## Pharcyde

Whoa wait nvm


----------



## coelophysis

It's a tarp!


----------



## subotai

im just gonna act like I saw the pics so people think I have sources throughout bl who feed me bits of info in exchange for 76ers trade rumors

boobieeesss

( .  Y  . )


----------



## zephyr

Pharcy. Nudes. And you. Its been too long gotta see that schlong.

And ass.

You know what I want.


----------



## RedLeader

I feel like zeph would be a good sexy secretary to an attorney who drafts contracts for porn, high society BDSM and such.


----------



## subotai

arent secretaries supposed to be polite and not on meth though?


----------



## RedLeader

That is a common misconception and I will confess to you that I also used to believe it.  But part of growing up is keeping an open mind and learning how the world actually works.


----------



## subotai

well you do have hindu writing as your location so I guess I'll just have to take your word for anything spiritual


----------



## RedLeader

That's actually a funny reply.  Well done.  I only ever use mobile these days, so I am never really exposed to locations and honestly forgot my own.


----------



## SS373dOH

rockyhorrorbitch said:


> hi i don't know how tf to use this site so i'm sorry for being off topic but i'm a minor and i post nudes on my PRIVATE social media accounts, with my nips/pussy covered. since these accounts are private, the images aren't online for anyone in the world to see, right? like for colleges and stuff? idk my mom is worried and she deadass said she would hire a private investigator to see if my nudes r accessible even tho the accounts r private. i know its child porn n stuff but i have body dysmorphia and i've noticed being confident enough to post my body online helps me a little. PLEASE LMK IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING THANK YOUUUUUUU 33


Wellp, the common user wouldn't be able to access them, but people with skills certainly could..


----------



## zephyr

Less talk.

More noods.

Adults only.

K?


----------



## RedLeader

I approve and still regret not meeting up with you in 2008.


----------



## Pharcyde

zephyr said:


> Less talk.
> 
> More noods.
> 
> Adults only.
> 
> K?


I approve of your pubes


----------



## SKL

rockyhorrorbitch said:


> hi i don't know how tf to use this site so i'm sorry for being off topic but i'm a minor and i post nudes on my PRIVATE social media accounts, with my nips/pussy covered. since these accounts are private, the images aren't online for anyone in the world to see, right? like for colleges and stuff? idk my mom is worried and she deadass said she would hire a private investigator to see if my nudes r accessible even tho the accounts r private. i know its child porn n stuff but i have body dysmorphia and i've noticed being confident enough to post my body online helps me a little. PLEASE LMK IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING THANK YOUUUUUUU 33





let this be the end of discussion of underage nudes, yes?

(_*obiter:*_ one of my relatives was actually the photographer who took the original picture of the Gerber baby; thought that was pretty cool; she was a woman-photographer in the 1920's[ or 10's? ] well before it was widely accepted for women to be working like that and she had a special talent for working with babies and children and did both portraits and advertising, and the Gerber baby you still see on their promotional materials etc is her work/pretty cool imo)


----------



## cduggles

It's a small world! I met the granddaughter of the Gerber baby. How bizarre!


----------



## Klue

Quick question, why on earth did they photograph a baby to promote pocket knives?

Zephnudesexcellent


----------



## zephyr

Klue, get naked. Post it. 


Oh yeah.

Please.

Im very polite.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

1kw told me this thread had gone to shit, and that he didn't want me to post in it because of that. 

I am sad to report this is accurate. 

As a result of this you will be getting Old Nudes and nothing more until you pick up your GODDAMN GAME. 

Back in my day there were actual photos in the nudie/photo threads and chat was only permitted with the quoting of or posting of a new photo. Blah blah get off my fucking lawn.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

So super sexy. SSS.


----------



## zephyr

Want action shots of you 2 fucking plz.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

zephyr said:


>


Your lady-garden is being pruned similarly to my usual style. 



zephyr said:


> Want action shots of you 2 fucking plz.


UMMMM do you have ESP? 

If this place picks up it's game we may post. You can harass 1kw about it as I'm happy to, but he has to give the approval.


----------



## subotai

You act like you have some valuable commodity

because porno is so hard to find on the internet right


----------



## zephyr

COTB: BE THE CHANGE.

Everyone else are being shy little pussies waiting on someone else to do the posting.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

subotai said:


> You act like you have some valuable commodity
> 
> because porno is so hard to find on the internet right


Er, yeah.. that's why there are so many views on this thread? Because people want to see people they "know" get naked. 

Naked women are a dime a dozen on the interwebs. Now sharpies in anus' I've only seen one of. 

PS - remind me to develop a block to prevent you from viewing anything I post.


----------



## Bomboclat

I too am waiting for some D


----------



## zephyr

Bombo for the love of JESUS plz show us your erect dick!!!!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

No im not that type of girl


----------



## tathra

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Now sharpies in anus' I've only seen one of.



now that was a fucking classic.


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## zephyr

I too regret not catching up with you nany years ago.


----------



## RedLeader

Haha, I was a socially inept emaciated raver kid back then.  But you would have found my accent appealing


----------



## tathra

RedLeader said:


> Haha, I was a socially inept emaciated raver kid back then.



some women are into that.  many of which were also on bluelight and going to raves too back then.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Nice landing strips ladies!

It seems my dick has got bigger since I came off all those opi8s. And I don't think i'm imagining it either.

Pic incoming. On the maybe...


----------



## assclass

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Er, yeah.. that's why there are so many views on this thread? Because people want to see people they "know" get naked.
> 
> Naked women are a dime a dozen on the interwebs. Now sharpies in anus' I've only seen one of.
> 
> PS - remind me to develop a block to prevent you from viewing anything I post.



https://www.reddit.com/r/ButtSharpies/

not rare

still hawt


----------



## Kittycat5

I am what I am.


----------



## anniegram

Welp
I'm just


----------



## PotatoMan

i got scared


----------



## Kittycat5

Now Im officially a lounging socialist.


----------



## SS373dOH

kittycat5 said:


> i am what i am.



shwinggg!!


----------



## Max Power

Two rolls of TP because it never hurts to be prepared. I like your style.


----------



## animal_cookie

this thread needs more pictures


----------



## iheartthisthread

Mmm,. wet animal cookies...


----------



## Pharcyde

animal_cookie said:


> this thread needs more pictures


Ayyyyy


----------



## assclass

animal_cookie said:


> this thread needs more pictures



and less cropping.


----------



## animal_cookie

^ maybe later


----------



## assclass

animal_cookie said:


> ^ maybe later


whoohoo, can't wait to see what kind of soaps and conditioners are lurking in the background...


----------



## Pharcyde

assclass said:


> and less cropping.


My brother lemme get that hockey night in canada shirt. Im poor and they dont sell em in america


----------



## zephyr

Woo hoo!


----------



## Delsyd

animal_cookie said:


> this thread needs more pictures



Thank you for saving the thread. Those boobies are lovely


----------



## anniegram

It's a mother fucking renaissance up in here


----------



## assclass

anniegram said:


> It's a mother fucking renaissance up in here


dont just talk about it, celebrate it!



Pharcyde said:


> My brother lemme get that hockey night in canada shirt. Im poor and they dont sell em in america


hockey night in barbados shirt lol


----------



## anniegram




----------



## iheartthisthread

Even fucked up pixels won't keep me from saying "clean your room" ?


----------



## coelophysis

Is that a pearl necklace?


----------



## anniegram

I can't afford pearls 
That's jazz


----------



## SS373dOH

But.. jazz IS a pearl necklace..


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

nice rack, would motorboat


----------



## Way|0st

in 1 day disciplinary pms from Ann and now nudes 

that is the  most anyone has reached out to me on here in over a decade.


----------



## anniegram

Ily waylo


----------



## Way|0st

i would cut MOST  people here in line because i could get away with it and a lot of people here make me down right uncomfortable .  
sooo glad it's not from one of these kids in line and it's you Ann.  

off for brekkies.  cheerio


----------



## SS373dOH

^ You'd get sucker punchd if you skipped in front of me.. but ya, most of the others wouldn't say shit..


----------



## Noodle

anniegram said:


>



hubba hubba


----------



## Delsyd

anniegram said:


>



Great size and shape. 
I would suckle like a baby.


----------



## coelophysis

anniegram said:


> I can't afford pearls
> That's jazz


----------



## anniegram

Laika said:


>



Qft



Delsyd said:


> Great size and shape.
> I would suckle like a baby.



I quit breast feeding with the last baby but ok
We have to do it in the bathroom though because otherwise people get offended


----------



## Pharcyde

anniegram said:


>


Ayyy ???????

Stfu and post nudes you douche bag
Atleast quote pics when ya blab


----------



## Delsyd

anniegram said:


> I quit breast feeding with the last baby but ok
> We have to do it in the bathroom though because otherwise people get offended



C'mon now, we're living in a new age, you can just throw a towel over my head and no one will think twice.


----------



## SunsweptSurrender

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


>



Mind if I bring one of these?






Explore the old dirt track


----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## Max Power

anniegram said:


> I can't afford pearls
> That's jazz



I knew you liked jazz.


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## Kittycat5

Heeeeeee


----------



## zephyr

I hate being jealous.


----------



## morphine-dreams

But we gave you action pictures! Sort of.


----------



## CosmicG

zephyr said:


> I hate being jealous.



Only trying to do our part in the revival of the nudie thread zephy

You are with us in spirit


----------



## zephyr

Good work team :D

You're shy now but in time there will be a money shot /facial pic I am sure.


----------



## morphine-dreams

There very well may be. We did just order 50 clonazolam and clonazolam is like the reverse of a roofie.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

hawt!


----------



## morphine-dreams

And engaged  but thank you


----------



## CosmicG

Jazz cumming soon to a theatre near you  but not jigga, do they even have movie theatres in SA? And does your government edit out all the good parts like China? Asking out of curiosity for a friend.


----------



## SS373dOH

Oi! Noice Morphy! 

*Hands Morphy her official, official Bluelighter status.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Ty ty. I will wear my badge with honor.


----------



## SS373dOH

morphine-dreams said:


> The time has come. The clonazolam has come.



... And so has every guy that has checked this page out. Zing!!!


----------



## morphine-dreams

Now it's your turn, shy boy.


----------



## CosmicG

Hopeless already posted is bod in the nudie tred...or didn't he?


----------



## morphine-dreams

^just a plain old shirtless pic. He needs to at least do some sexy poses or something.


----------



## PotatoMan

wohoo i'm inspired to do a full frontal

missed annie tots tho


----------



## morphine-dreams

Please do.


----------



## CosmicG

Island boy porn  UNCUT


----------



## coelophysis

hopeless has gotta chill


----------



## SS373dOH

I think I agree..?

But bb laik cakes can you plz 'splain your thought process here?


----------



## JahSEEuS

I think chill means get naked in laikaspeak.

Looking good everyone.  More uncovered bits from the lovebirds would be welcum, but i'll still cum.  Errr be here.


----------



## SS373dOH

Laikaspeak lol

I got half nekked, but the female contingency around here isn't large enough to warrant anything more than that. 

Also when I browse this tred, I'm like "Dick, dick, ugh! Another dick." I don't want to be part of the problem! 

But I do drink a lot, so it's not out of the realm of possibility..


----------



## JahSEEuS

I hEARd there's a problem solving doormat nearby, maybet tit's good for more than cleaning shoes?


----------



## SS373dOH

Lol I see said the blind man!

She hates this tred.. I'm not even allowed to  be in here! Lmao


----------



## anniegram

How about a cheeky over the pants hand grip?


----------



## SS373dOH

I'm not fluent in the specifics of the hand fetish world, what is that again?


----------



## JahSEEuS

did you just trick the internet into looking at cozzie's ass?


----------



## morphine-dreams

Shhh...let them get their rocks off. It's biologically necessary.


----------



## alasdairm

when this cos-mor thing goes down in flames, the back and forth on bluelight is going to be epic!

alasdair


----------



## SS373dOH

morphine-dreams said:


> Shhh...let them get their rocks off. It's biologically necessary.


Are you "borrowing" ideas from me Morphy? Lol


----------



## morphine-dreams

When alasdairm crashes his shitty Audi A4 (the 2nd worst kind of Audi FYI) it will go down in flames


and we will all celebrate


----------



## morphine-dreams

SS373dOH said:


> Are you "borrowing" ideas from me Morphy? Lol



Just basic knowledge bruh. Think it only applies to males?


----------



## CosmicG

morphine-dreams said:


> When alasdairm crashes his shitty Audi A4 (the 2nd worst kind of Audi FYI) it will go down in flames
> 
> 
> and we will all celebrate



Nothing of value will have been lost.

alasdair


----------



## SS373dOH

morphine-dreams said:


> Just basic knowledge bruh. Think it only applies to males?


I'm talking about the story I told you about me wearing my gfs thong, then I took 2 pics, a close-up, then a normal shot. Went to work, showed that kid the close-up first and got him to say how sexy that ass was, then I showed him the other pic, that revealed it was my ass in the thong..?

Fun fact, it was the same kid who wore the infamous jizz glove.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Ahhhh yes, I remember that story now. Them benzos man..








Now post that sexy ass on Facebook.


----------



## Kittycat5

Show your dick


----------



## JahSEEuS

Kittycat5 said:


> Show your dick






Spoiler: oldy but goody


----------



## CosmicG

Nice one JAHbba the hutt


----------



## CosmicG

Kittycat5 said:


> Im rooting for you Cozzie.



I know you is nig


----------



## zephyr

Show us your tits God.

This shits gotta get moved to ttys thread .

Hope the other mods clean up this shit.


----------



## Mel22

sup ZEP

i knew i was being naughty when i did this but they had to be told and social is being 2 quiet so i needed to shit the place up a bit for attention 

but it's straya day kunts so you and i have free passes today to piss and poo wherever we like and just be happy we arent americunts


----------



## Noodle

Shut up Mel. You are annoying.


----------



## Mel22

the butthurt little bitches of bl have been feeling a little too vocal and empowered over my last two log ins

WHERE ARE MY COMRADES???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

all my efriends is absent and gone


----------



## Jackal

Don't own a scale, but between Xmas and china new year, I'm getting a bit fat, it would seem.


----------



## anniegram

Lol wtf kind of "hotel" folds their towels like that?


----------



## Jackal

It's called "_The Fourlegs Inn"_ if that gives you a clue.


Are you getting a clue?


----------



## anniegram

A raging one 

Brb Cambodia thread


----------



## zephyr

And the thread is saved!!


Thank you GOD and akso Jackal


----------



## Seyer

Im glad at least someone is _trying_ to keep this alive. I miss 2011/12


----------



## morphine-dreams

Seyer said:


> Im glad at least someone is _trying_ to keep this alive. I miss 2011/12



All the good nudes are on Facebook now. Get with the times


----------



## Seyer

morphine-dreams said:


> All the good nudes are on Facebook now. Get with the times



Send me your FB then.


----------



## Seyer

JahSEEuS said:


> Also if you search fb it shouldnt be too hard to find her.



I'm a pervert not a creeper


----------



## Kittycat5

Here you whiner


----------



## zephyr

Well fuck me.


----------



## Kittycat5

Ok.


----------



## Kittycat5

I like those socks.


----------



## Delsyd

Kittycat5 said:


> Here you whiner


Your vagina doesn't look like how I pictured it at all.


----------



## JahSEEuS

supersweet socks breh.  

for some reason I keep coming into this thread at work.


----------



## PotatoMan

here yer are

*NSFW*: 



http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/p...1280c8SXlX1r8yncvo1_1280_zps5lwt8z1x.jpg[/IMG


----------



## morphine-dreams

I was gonna get that ink. Not anymore. Not ever.


----------



## PotatoMan

i have a better 'ink' alternative for yer skin.

works best as facial moisturizer but is also good for the throat.


----------



## morphine-dreams

I just have better ink period, you know,  like the kind you don't see on 40% of music festival goers.


----------



## PotatoMan

morphine-dreams said:


> I just have better ink period, you know,  like the kind you don't see on 40% of music festival goers.



well goodie for you!

not everyone tries hard to be different.

some just have simple taste.

swing down, sweet chariot stop, and let me riiiide.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ive tried taking a picture while trying to stay hard. i just cant seem to do it. i just feel like a fucking douchebag  then go soft


----------



## PotatoMan

you've gotta wank hard and take your pics mid-sesh


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

PotatoMan said:


> you've gotta wank hard and take your pics mid-sesh


im 30 mate


----------



## tathra

DrinksWithEvil said:


> im 30 mate



If you can't maintain an erection at 30 you got problems man.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Lolololol. Calling off the fight then. Don't want murder charges on my crystal clean record.


----------



## morphine-dreams

PotatoMan said:


> well goodie for you!
> 
> not everyone tries hard to be different.
> 
> some just have simple taste.
> 
> swing down, sweet chariot stop, and let me riiiide.



Well at least you own it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

tathra said:


> If you can't maintain an erection at 30 you got problems man.



i got 99 problems but a soft cock while taking a selfie aint one


----------



## pharmakos

I've got a hard time staying soft for pictures.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Ziinnnnng


----------



## PotatoMan

sup wao


----------



## anniegram

......


----------



## PotatoMan

come home


----------



## We are all ONE

PotatoMan said:


> sup wao



Daaaamn tot looking good! Awn is probably still swimming in her panties


----------



## anniegram

Owl keeps telling me not to do I might have to respect my Tigermom


----------



## PotatoMan

i was inspired since the skeletor days


----------



## PotatoMan




----------



## Noodle

and the forum goes wild?


----------



## PotatoMan

that was fast. eventually i'd replace the OP w that once it's bout to be archived.

i think we're doing well :D.


----------



## Noodle

that's what she said


----------



## PotatoMan

it's beautiful isn't it? 

mmmm... nature


----------



## Noodle

just the tip


----------



## anniegram

Lol oh shit
No condom?
Do the kids not use those anymore?


----------



## Noodle

they are only kids, shit

whom would sell it to them?


----------



## anniegram

Just do what I did
Grab em by the handful at planned parenthood every month while you're there to pick up your birth control
Yeah they were durex but they were free


----------



## PotatoMan

anniegram said:


> Lol oh shit
> No condom?
> Do the kids not use those anymore?


she's a close friend from home. tested etc.. not a filthy murican.

i said this time around ima play in my field and not w the yanks

condoms take away the fun and beauty anyway.


----------



## JahSEEuS

STDs are a myth created by Big Rubber to scare unwitting citizens into purchasing more condoms


----------



## pharmakos

anniegram said:


> Lol oh shit
> No condom?
> Do the kids not use those anymore?



they don't have condoms in the third world.


----------



## anniegram

I figured they would at least wrap it in a banana leaf


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

they don't need em either


----------



## PotatoMan

anniegram said:


> I figured they would at least wrap it in a banana leaf


you just wish it was you


----------



## Fire&Water

Learn dat hoe
to bleach
that shatter


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

did you have her written permission to post that shit?


----------



## anniegram

PotatoMan said:


> you just wish it was you



I did ethereal level 5 plateau fucking this weekend
I'm happy being me


----------



## PotatoMan

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did you have her written permission to post that shit?


the OP has delivered


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PotatoMan said:


> the OP has delivered



return to sender


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did you have her written permission to post that shit?


Shiiiit, I'm wondering if he had permission for his benis to be where it was..



anniegram said:


> I figured they would at least wrap it in a banana leaf



Lol


JahSEEuS said:


> STDs are a myth created by Big Rubber to scare unwitting citizens into purchasing more condoms


" _now if you'll excuse me, I need to go apply this oitment to an unrelated rash on my dingus _ ."


----------



## JahSEEuS

jock itch is a real thing though.


----------



## zephyr

PotatoMan said:


> the OP has delivered



Another due in 9 months.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tits or gtfo zeph


----------



## zephyr

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tits or gtfo zeph








Happy valentines day mofo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Grazie


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

vag shot or gtfo zeph


----------



## JahSEEuS

seconding the vag shot request.


----------



## Kittycat5

3rd. Ill show my cock again in return.


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## Noodle

zephyr said:


>



Whoa!


----------



## Bella Figura

*filling out visa application*


----------



## anniegram

To all people interested in posting pics cocks. 
Don't do it while you're taking a shit. 
We will still accept them but they won't be in the running for cock of the week. 
(Cock of the week needs to be a thing)


----------



## Way|0st

TNW rings a bell for taking forever to grow out of that behavior


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

anniegram said:


> To all people interested in posting pics cocks.
> Don't do it while you're taking a shit.
> We will still accept them but they won't be in the running for cock of the week.
> (Cock of the week needs to be a thing)


because of Kc5 i am requesting gender specific nudie threads plz? 1 or 2 ply bro?


----------



## coelophysis

ghostandthedarknes said:


> because of Kc5 i am requesting race specific nudie threads plz? 1 or 2 ply bro?



Reported.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nark


----------



## pharmakos

Way|0st said:


> TNW rings a bell for taking forever to grow out of that behavior



I never once posted a picture of myself taking a shit you fucking moron.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol


----------



## JahSEEuS

tbf i don't think kc was actually shitting.  he was just jerkin' to that half mast place.


----------



## anniegram

Doesn't matter 
Still gross


----------



## JahSEEuS

did you miss my call or are you just ignoring me?


----------



## Vagina Lover

PotatoMan said:


>


Good show, kiddo


----------



## MikeOekiM

pharmakos said:


> I never once posted a picture of myself taking a shit you fucking moron.


----------



## tathra

bump, cuz jah is too lazy to go to _page fucking three_ to look for it.

now lets see some tits.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Swear to tathra I was on page 3.

Will send the link to newb


----------



## coelophysis

JahSEEuS said:


> Swear to tathra I was on page 3.
> 
> Will send the link to newb



Whatever happened to Heather?


----------



## JahSEEuS

I'm right here


----------



## JahSEEuS

Also, I'm taken

And my Uber never showed up


----------



## BocaCerrada

Well, I'm new here, and I figured what better way to introduce myself than by posting a picture of my titties...


----------



## Kittycat5

Do you like burning men with hot wax?


----------



## JahSEEuS

That corset says, "yes"

And this is why greenlighters should be allowed in the lounge


----------



## CosmicG

How do you feel about nipple clamps?


----------



## Fire&Water

Can you please touch your nipple 
to your clitoris?

thanxinadvance


----------



## Noodle

> *Whatever happened to Heather?*


----------



## anniegram

Much like all those drunk girls I've made friends with in various bathrooms
I wonder what happens to the users who come in drop nudes and never return


----------



## Fire&Water

word/thought police strike again...


----------



## PotatoMan

> Well, I'm new here, and I figured what better way to introduce myself than by posting a picture of my titties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is exactly what i did when i first posted here.
> 
> except i have a penis
> 
> welcome !!
Click to expand...


----------



## tathra

Kittycat5 said:


> Do you like burning men with hot wax?



I'm sure she'll step on your balls with those heels if you ask nicely.


----------



## Noodle

> *word/thought police strike again...*


----------



## Fire&Water

Think again ol-limpy-one


----------



## zephyr

Potato do something to make teh noob stick around.

Do it now

Also i want tour penis out again.


----------



## BocaCerrada

PotatoMan said:


> this is exactly what i did when i first posted here.
> 
> except i have a penis
> 
> welcome !!



Thanks. I may post in here again, since I enjoy taking, um, "creative" pictures of myself from time to time. 

Can't say I'm really into stepping on balls or hot wax... those fetishes are much too "normal" for my taste.


----------



## coelophysis

Noodle said:


>



Different Heather


----------



## One Thousand Words

> Thanks. I may post in here again, since I enjoy taking, um, "creative" pictures of myself from time to time.
> 
> Can't say I'm really into stepping on balls or hot wax... those fetishes are much too "normal" for my taste.



If you like things really filthy will you let me shit in your handbag?


----------



## BocaCerrada

No thanks. I spend way too much money on them for someone to use them as a latrine.


----------



## PotatoMan

then show us your face Miss Prim & proper?

this is phase 2 of initiation. pic w spoon in pic thread to confirm.


----------



## BocaCerrada

Nice try, but no cigar...


----------



## Bill

Nice tits zeph


----------



## PotatoMan

for zep

*NSFW*:


----------



## zephyr

God you are beautiful.


----------



## zephyr

PotatoMan said:


> for zep
> 
> *NSFW*:



BUMP


More. I need more.

NEED.


CMON help me out

Moar.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Unexplainable bruise


----------



## Mr.Hankey

One Thousand Words said:


> Unexplainable bruise


more like invisble

u might wanna use https://i.imgur.com/OspKKrh.jpg

nice body tho, u been working out dude?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Oh its there Mr Hanky

And no. Powered by beer, weed and the salty dreams of mermaids


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I bet it is, too bad it's hiding.


----------



## zephyr

Holy shit fucking hell

Are you on steroids?

Dude

You are not the little thing I remember .


----------



## Bella Figura

dat ass doe


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

zephyr said:


> Holy shit fucking hell
> 
> Are you on steroids?
> 
> Dude
> 
> You are not the little thing I remember .



No, but there is one little thing you've probably completely forgotten about


----------



## One Thousand Words

In my defence almost every time zephyr has sat on my lap I've been off my head on stims. 

Even at 42 I can still rise to attention on command but we were never that kind of friend.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^your body reminds me of that killer in the movie red dragon, minus the red dragon tatt. you should think of getting it for lols.


----------



## Owl Eyed

them cakes are more like cupcakes.


----------



## Ddropp

How do I post a picture in here??


----------



## Kittycat5

Upload to imgur, copy bbcode, paste here.


----------



## Ddropp

Sexy. I would take you for a spin


----------



## zephyr

Read the greenlighters guide otherwise stfu noob and post pics. Most importantly: stfu.


----------



## JahSEEuS

More importantly: get naked


----------



## pharmakos

zephyr said:


> Holy shit fucking hell
> 
> Are you on steroids?
> 
> Dude
> 
> You are not the little thing I remember .



dentists get really toned backs from all the hunching


----------



## Ovidio

Is this the right thread for dick pics?


----------



## Fire&Water

Original fleshlight VL


----------



## zephyr

Yes it is and plz use focus too


----------



## tathra

i think thats just a sausage.  sheesh, if you're going to show it, show it.  maybe even dress it up and put a cute little hat on it.


----------



## anniegram

tathra said:


> i think thats just a sausage.  sheesh, if you're going to show it, show it.  maybe even dress it up and put a cute little hat on it.




He wants more man meat
Not just the sausage but possibly the breasts and thighs
He wants a 20 piece bucket and you better deliver


----------



## tathra

anniegram said:


> He wants a 20 piece bucket and you better deliver



I'm not the one you need to ask for that, i thought everybody knew that by now?

Besides, my rule has always been that if you want to see my cock you have to pull it out yourself.


----------



## Pillthrill

[URL=http://s61.photobucket.com/user/Leslie_Hellbunny_Ruggles/media/19265191_10159353896105112_1133056371_n_zps1emqhtmh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Just one for fun, still alive and kickin


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ Bump & renamed nudie thread cuz nobody will find this thread with misspellings in the title.


----------



## zephyr

Ffs beep can you show just a butt cheek or some thigh ffs youre a mod. You need to lead by example.


----------



## JahSEEuS

he has a rash 

pls leave him be.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^he is an algorithm not a person anyway.


----------



## ♥ Lady Bug ♥

Why would someone reveal their naughty parts on the internet?  Would you just walk down the street naked one day?  of course you wouldnt, so why would you di it online?


----------



## alasdairm

^ you're trying too hard.

why does anybody do anything?

alasdair


----------



## zephyr

Its pretty simple. If you want to flash your bits do it here.

If you got a problem with that kindly fuck off out of this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Bagseed

♥ Lady Bug ♥;14077012 said:
			
		

> Why would someone reveal their naughty parts on the internet?  Would you just walk down the street naked one day?  of course you wouldnt, so why would you di it online?


so you're a prude as well, huh?


----------



## PotatoMan

♥ Lady Bug ♥;14077012 said:
			
		

> Why would someone reveal their naughty parts on the internet?  Would you just walk down the street naked one day?  of course you wouldnt, so why would you di it online?



are yew a fucking r-terd?

the fuck out


----------



## Bagseed

ps fuck yeah I would walk down the street naked if I wouldn't get arrested for it...

freikörperkultur


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

An entire year has passed and im still unable to actually get a pic to post. Fuck is wrong with me???


----------



## anniegram

VeraEllenFirefly said:


> An entire year has passed and im still unable to actually get a pic to post. Fuck is wrong with me???



Have jah do it for you again
We need new newds or else we will continue to wither


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

He'll have to show up and give me his email to send them to again but im more than willing to sacrifice to keep the dream alive.


----------



## anniegram

Lucky for us he's one of the easier ones to summon
Jahjahjah


----------



## JahSEEuS

VeraEllenFirefly said:


>



ftfy


----------



## JahSEEuS

well done vera & annie.


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

I didnt think it was working! Yay. Why did it show up not as a pic for me?


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

https://s4.postimg.org/pnh3ip1bh/pi_Zap_1499868635532.jpg


----------



## JahSEEuS

VeraEllenFirefly said:


> I didnt think it was working! Yay. Why did it show up not as a pic for me?



you didn't have the last ] after [/img



VeraEllenFirefly said:


>



promise you'll get it soon.

That's a nice *shirt*


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

Its a decent shirt...thanks for the help gorgeous


----------



## phr

you're welcome bb

mind sending that PM with your snapchat name again, I deleted it by mistake


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

Oh sure no problem. I'll just open post it for everyone. 

Probablyfknnot86


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Mmmm that's one luscious shirt you got there, young lady!
I bet it's at least 69% cotton.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

No.
You.
Yes, please.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Well let's see 'em hot shot


----------



## JahSEEuS

Getting close


----------



## zephyr

Kiss.my.ass.


----------



## Soso78

Lovely arse zeph


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Fucking hell, Zep!
You don't have miss universe's face, but goddamn that ass looks good!
Round and symmetrical. Also bonus for nice, ripe side boob, ready to be picked up any time.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah i got a face made for grabbing to other sites,  insulting and coming back here and being all nice to sure but fact is I still got some decent guys wanting to fuck me and I still get to reject the stupid cunts so srsly I fucking rule and am not fazed by my fucked up face.  

In fact


I love it.

And got the balls to show it.

What do you look like m8?  Are you handsome? Fugly?  Too scared to put yourself out there?  

Do it scared little man.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ I suppose you're talking to me.

Ain't nothing wrong with your face, Zep. It's not even close to "fucked up", just a regular female face imho. 
I made a principle years ago, I prefer not to show everything to the internet, including my face. I like to glide low, if possible.
I don't think I'm neither handsome nor ugly, just another regular face.

Your face has been copied from here and posted elsewhere? Its this some reddit bs or something? I don't go to other forum sites, so I've no idea what's going on.
I find it odd that ppl can be bothered to go through all that. What's in it for them?


----------



## zephyr

Hank can you just ignore my shit as someone spiked my wine with alcohol.

Just ignore me and fucking contribute to teh nude thread pics.

This cunt of a thread used to be quite popular with lots of us joining in and fuck sake prudes these days are fucked cunts fuck those sad cunts a


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Lol those alcohol spiking wine bastards!
I've always said: never trust a sober hippie.
Post more deliciouss ass pics and I might concider contributing (but not ignoring).


----------



## zephyr

POST SOME NUDES YOU FUCKING PRUDES


JEEZ this generation has gone back to the 1950s


----------



## Nod Alot

zephyr said:


> POST SOME NUDES YOU FUCKING PRUDES
> 
> 
> JEEZ this generation has gone back to the 1950s


Yes! I've been locked up for a looong time, and my eyes are sore for some noodz!! :3


----------



## scubagirl200

ugh. can't sleep and i'm bored


----------



## zephyr

Yeehaw boobs always save the day!


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nice smile SCUBA


----------



## zephyr

Ok more nudes. Potato come on man.


----------



## Kittycat5




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

You see a ghost bro?


----------



## Kittycat5

I was looking in the mirror and am dead inside.


----------



## zephyr

Yay kittykat!

 Thankyou for letting go of inhibitions and showing the rest of teh prudes how we roll.


----------



## Nod Alot

OMG scubagirl gots it goin on!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Apologies, not a nude, just a prude 
(I don't actually have an unnaturally small waist - the cropping & mirror frame make it so, not real life)


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nice shoulders*!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Thanks
*shoulder*


----------



## JahSEEuS

sometimes wiping the mirror b4 pictures makes them come in clearer. 

although, toothpaste suits you well.


----------



## Way|0st

amazing .... post it in the picture of your day thread or something.........wtf is going on here no one is following any kind of rules


----------



## Mel22

Way|0st said:


> amazing .... post it in the picture of your day thread or something.........wtf is going on here no one is following any kind of rules



indeed

paging b4n patr0l


----------



## Mr.Hankey

JahSEEuS said:


> sometimes wiping the mirror b4 pictures makes them come in clearer.
> 
> although, toothpaste suits you well.


lol
my guess it's not toothpaste actually
might have been in someone's mouth briefly tho


----------



## animal_cookie

i went swimming


----------



## Chermaldihyde

Nice ones


----------



## Mr.Hankey

animal_cookie said:


> i went swimming


You should go swimming more often.


----------



## scubagirl200

reposts


----------



## tathra

^ #faptastic


----------



## JahSEEuS

he's not wrong.


----------



## tathra

I never am, fam


----------



## phr

inbox: clear


----------



## zephyr

Phr you're up next bloke.


----------



## D's

Very hot indeed! ^_^

Beautiful women in this thread.


----------



## CosmicG

My eyes are closed

Murder was the case that they gave me


----------



## zephyr

Scuba is beautiful.


----------



## dnjn03113

Scuba is amazing


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Woah Scuba goddamn!   
God really knew how to carve a proper sinful body.
No wonder even some of the angels fell after taking a glimpse of that holy sacrilegious figure.


----------



## Bbcorvette18




----------



## anniegram

Bbcorvette18 said:


>



Is this a before and after?


----------



## Erich Generic

a wise guy eh


u want to get wise about tit annhiegrammz


----------



## Noodle




----------



## tathra

Spoiler: cuz that's how i roll



clean as a whistle and ready to be blown


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Scuba, you have a beautiful body, but I'm a little concerned about your tongue


----------



## CosmicG

tathra said:


> Spoiler: cuz that's how i roll
> 
> 
> 
> clean as a whistle and ready to be blown



tathra, I thought you were in the army, morph has more muscle mass than you do. Did you mean military reneactment? Is your pancreas feeling alright? I'm worried about you, but I like the whistle reference.

Also, I want to warn you about something, but I am not going to.


----------



## CosmicG

Buspersons Holiday said:


> Scuba, you have a beautiful body, but I'm a little concerned about your tongue



I'm a little concerned about your waistline, it's very misleading


----------



## zephyr

More nudes. Now.


----------



## CosmicG

I should probably just have a glass of water then go to bed

*fluffs*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

anniegram said:


> Is this a before and after?


Good one!


----------



## zephyr

zephyr said:


> More nudes. Now.



Fuck sake losers.


----------



## Bbcorvette18

anniegram said:


> Is this a before and after?


sure what ever floats your boat. its hubby and wiffey


----------



## Kittycat5

Now I wanna play wiffle ball.


----------



## Bbcorvette18

anniegram said:


> Is this a before and after?


sure what ever floats your boat. its hubby and wiffey


----------



## anniegram

So neither of those people are you or you like to talk in 3rd person


----------



## PotatoMan

i think that's actually kittycat5 posting as an alt


----------



## tathra

Cozzie Jeraph said:


> tathra, I thought you were in the army, morph has more muscle mass than you do.



Special Forces guys are all wirey guys like me.  Bulk slows you down.


----------



## Way|0st

chris kyle was huge .... navy seal and they made the movie american sniper about him....most kills ever iirc 


*NSFW*:


----------



## tathra

Military requires endurance, fortitude, and willpower far more than raw strength.  I'll go on a 5+ mile run or 20+ mile walk with full combat gear and ruck any day.  You pussies would all fall out asap tho 

Those are all basic training distances too (our final road march in infantry school was 25 miles).  After basic you're expected to be able to do far more than that.


----------



## JahSEEuS

that's cute.

you still go for jogs with your rucksack?


----------



## tathra

Nah, I'm lazy these days.  A 5 mile ruck run in combat boots really sucks, even in comfy af ripple sole jungle boots.  There's not really a real world situation where you'd have to run that far in one go tho, moving under fire is done in short distance sprints, all other movements downrange are done by walking or driving.


----------



## Way|0st

pretty safe to say all ur drugs use washed away a couple a fitness courses you done as a kid.

you gotta get back into it man....are u off the subs  ?


----------



## tathra

I've always been this size.  I gained like 30 lbs of muscle in basic and was still the exact same size and looked the same.  I've been trying to get back into working out but its hard to stay motivated without a workout buddy, so i only end up working out a few times a year, but that's all it takes for me to maintain. 

Still working on getting off the subs.  My tapering was interrupted due to some, uh, difficulties this summer, but now I'm getting serious about tapering down to quit again.


----------



## zephyr

Waylost post a nude

Potatoman post a nude

Here a nude

There a nude

Everywhere a nude nude


----------



## CosmicG

*This is a leg*


----------



## zephyr

Thats right my biatches.


Sup Potatoman


See

REAL COUPLES DO IT LIVE


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## PotatoMan

*NSFW*:


----------



## scubagirl200

PotatoMan said:


> *NSFW*:



^yum!


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## PotatoMan

wow..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Potato can I pls see a butt pic

<pls>


----------



## zephyr

PotatoMan said:


> *NSFW*:



Yaaaaaaay

Thankyou for complying with demands!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

zephyr said:


> Yaaaaaaay
> 
> Thankyou for complying with demands!



I'm sure zephyr rubbed one out.


----------



## zephyr

I demand Potato pics as hardly a rub is needed!


----------



## fengtau

What is a rub?


----------



## JahSEEuS

Sortof lijeva rube without the e


----------



## Erich Generic

u guys don't know how fortunate this place is to have scuba girl imho ime


----------



## zephyr

Stfu show ya cock


----------



## tathra

Erich Generic said:


> u guys don't know how fortunate this place is to have scuba girl imho ime



Nope, we know how lucky we are to have her


----------



## hockeyros07

beautiful!


----------



## Erich Generic

die inside ofa  koffin


----------



## tathra




----------



## zephyr

Next  post needs to be a nude.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

here's an old pic


----------



## zephyr

You are a woman. I was right.


----------



## tathra

That's an asuka cosplayer


----------



## zephyr

Beeps has baths. So. I rest my case.


----------



## morphine-dreams

Blue_Phlame said:


> here's an old pic



Dayum beep! I've always considered myself straight but maybe I'm actually 4% gay like kc5. Wanna scissor?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Well done, fellas!

Scubie has near damn perrect breasts.
Tater is in tight shape, nice veins and shit.
Also that red head, whoever she may be, looks stunning.


----------



## morphine-dreams

It's BeeP Hankey. She's an ultra high-tech AI sex bot. You'd probably like her.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Nah. Beepie is Duke Nukem or his zombified twin bro. I call she-naniganz.


----------



## 1blackwaldo

Big ol dick pic!
https://ibb.co/fDcsm5


----------



## phr

1blackwaldo said:


> Big ol dick pic!
> https://ibb.co/fDcsm5


Damn BlackWal, 5 posts in 6 years and they're that garbage


----------



## Noodle

> *garbage*​


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Boobs


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hey, you did it,!


----------



## anniegram

JahSEEuS said:


> Hey, you did it,!



You must feel like when a dad lets go of the back of the bike and the kid doesn't fall down


----------



## JahSEEuS

Lolololol

For some reason I feel like uncle Jerry


----------



## phr

anniegram said:


> You must feel like when a dad lets go of the back of the bike and the kid doesn't fall down


What's the average age when kids learn to ride without training wheels?


----------



## anniegram

Oh god my oldest didn't get it til she was 6 or 7 but I've seen 3 year olds whip around on bikes with no brakes


----------



## phr

That was me. I learned super young. Haven't rididn' since I had my last bike stolen right from in front of my porch!

It was a Huffy Sonic 6 and it was all the rage.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Oh Phr you poor thing you


----------



## Mr.Hankey

VeraEllenFirefly said:


>


Very nice!
Too bad the pic size is not as big as em hooters.
Keep em cuming tho!


----------



## phr

JahSEEuS said:


> Oh Phr you poor thing you


Tell me about it. One would think I'd go full on Tennassee racist, but nah, never happened.


----------



## 1blackwaldo

Phr I took a long ass break. Why are you calling it garbage? Do I make you feel small? It's OK if I do. Not everyone can dwarf a beer can.


----------



## phr

I never clicked on your link, Wally.


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

Well I dont know how to make it any bigger. I'm just lucky I got it to post at all. Im obv slow...


----------



## pharmakos

VeraEllenFirefly said:


> Well I dont know how to make it any bigger. I'm just lucky I got it to post at all. Im obv slow...



this has more of you covered up than your last picture.  you're going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Mel22

sup CHAZ fancy seeing u in here


----------



## D's

VeraEllenFirefly said:


> Well I dont know how to make it any bigger.


Well, you did indeed making something bigger,if you know what i mean.*winkwink


----------



## pharmakos

Mel22 said:


> sup CHAZ fancy seeing u in here



like i keep telling you in PM, i don't take nudes anymore.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

pharmakos said:


> like i keep telling you in PM, i don't take nudes anymore.


Yeah I dont take em either, esp from her. Better just delete them all before even glimpsing.


----------



## JK25

SS373dOH said:


> Okay now tell me how beautiful I am lol =p



That's hot.  Also I notice your dick hangs to the right.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I'm just a boy beep *blushes*


----------



## tathra

JahSEEuS said:


> I'm just a boy beep *blushes*



Is that why you deleted it so fast?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

now friends, post nudes or gtfo


----------



## JahSEEuS

tathra said:


> Is that why you deleted it so fast?




Lol, nah fucko

She just had a nicer smile in this one






Heres the other one though


----------



## PotatoMan

the offtopic posts could probably be dashed into the NaCl thread indeed hemhemhem


----------



## zephyr

Please mods!  DONT do your job!




Reverse psychology could work.









How about you cunts multitask while we wait for the mods to not do their jobs.

Post a nude and throw attitude.

A fucking old shit photo will do .


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^
Woah that's a well formed body for a 11 year old!
Would fap.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah should do an new one but jabba the hut aint that hot and just here for teh noods.


Fucking spelling nazis


----------



## tathra

I mean,  i _could_ post some of those pics sent to you zeph but that would break my cardinal rule, and the ones sent to V aren't mine to post.  Its kind of a dilemma, though it certainly would spice up the thread if they got posted cuz they're all pretty hot.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^be a cool rebel and post em all



zephyr said:


> Yeah should do an ipdayrd one


sorry what now?


----------



## fengtau

JK25 said:


> That's hot.  Also I notice your dick hangs to the right.



I think everyone's dick hangs to the right...you freak!


----------



## zephyr

tathra said:


> I mean,  i _could_ post some of those pics sent to you zeph but that would break my cardinal rule, and the ones sent to V aren't mine to post.  Its kind of a dilemma, though it certainly would spice up the thread if they got posted cuz they're all pretty hot.





Yeah mate indeed very hot and very private never to be released please that would be great and posting theae things would not be very good .    


Ok




It is a pic thread so ....hank ffs dont be a cunt and contribute please


----------



## Mr.Hankey

zephyr said:


> ....hank ffs dont be a cunt and contribute please


Sorry, ma'am.
Will do ma'am.
Here you go ma'am.


*NSFW*: 











hmmmm have I posted these b4...i cunt rememah...these are taken about 6 months ago.


----------



## zephyr

Holy shit yeeehaw man

Good work my dear :D


----------



## phr

tathra said:


> I mean,  i _could_ post some of those pics sent to you zeph but that would break my cardinal rule, and the ones sent to V aren't mine to post.  Its kind of a dilemma, though it certainly would spice up the thread if they got posted cuz they're all pretty hot.


Who's V?


----------



## Kittycat5

C'mon sleuth figure it out.


----------



## phr

Lol not that good.

Brb, hitting up the confidential informants, or as I call them, CI's.

scoo scoo


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## Kittycat5

I like that jacket.


----------



## phr

Thanks, Kit. I usually wear it Friday nights.


----------



## tathra

Kittycat5 said:


> C'mon sleuth figure it out.



seriously, werent you just bragging about being some kind of amazing detective?  everybody but you knows who i mean.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

zephyr said:


> Holy shit yeeehaw man
> 
> Good work my dear :D


Thx m80, anything for you.
I was also waiting for random comments about the mirror being dirty and also way|osers comment about how I need to do more bicep curls etc.
But no worries, I'll wait as long ass it takes.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Mr.Hankey said:


> Sorry, ma'am.
> Will do ma'am.
> Here you go ma'am.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm have I posted these b4...i cunt rememah...these are taken about 6 months ago.



Wow Weeeee


----------



## Mr.Hankey

BehindtheShadow said:


> Wow Weeeee


Anything for you also!

So...when are we seeing your skin?
If you recon you need a professional opinon and perhaps some pro tips about your pics, before putting them up for everyone to judge, don't hesitate to pm me.
In a few hours your pics will go through my rough estimation process and after that you'll receive the conclusion and tips.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Mr.Hankey said:


> Anything for you also!
> 
> So...when are we seeing your skin?
> If you recon you need a professional opinon and perhaps some pro tips about your pics, before putting them up for everyone to judge, don't hesitate to pm me.
> In a few hours your pics will go through my rough estimation process and after that you'll receive the conclusion and tips.



I would put up a pic but I am too stupid and have no idea how to post from my google plus account - I copy the URL but the picture doesn't show...

PS people would pay me to my clothes back on!!!!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Mr.Hankey said:


> Anything for you also!
> 
> So...when are we seeing your skin?
> If you recon you need a professional opinon and perhaps some pro tips about your pics, before putting them up for everyone to judge, don't hesitate to pm me.
> In a few hours your pics will go through my rough estimation process and after that you'll receive the conclusion and tips.


----------



## Noodle

EbowTheLetter said:


>


----------



## EbowTheLetter

hey, girl.


----------



## JK25

fengtau said:


> I think everyone's dick hangs to the right...you freak!




The majority of dicks actually hang to the left.  I've only seen a few that hangs to the right.  Watch 30 porn movies and you MAY see one that hangs right.  

Now you will notice it forever.  It's a pleasure.


----------



## JK25

fengtau said:


> I think everyone's dick hangs to the right...you freak!



Oh I see your a guy.  If your dick hangs to the right, as you would know, then congrats.  You are a very rare specimen.


----------



## Fire&Water

Yeah I always guessed its mainly lefty's cocks that hang right...?...


----------



## PotatoMan

for zep.


----------



## zephyr

Thank you potatoman for being on topic and I scientifically appreciate your fine form and dignified penis.


----------



## PotatoMan

ty ty


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I'd fap it.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Clean your bathroom, Phil.


----------



## VeraEllenFirefly

Got some nifty cuts and wanted to share. Nice to see some participation.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Beautiful art!


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## Mr.Hankey

I'd hack and slash em.


----------



## chompy

i remember those tats goddamn


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ Hey chompy dompy, u don't happen to have any nice fat chink nude pics around?
Need moar fapping material u c.
TIA.


----------



## fengtau

JK25 said:


> The majority of dicks actually hang to the left.  I've only seen a few that hangs to the right.  Watch 30 porn movies and you MAY see one that hangs right.
> 
> Now you will notice it forever.  It's a pleasure.





JK25 said:


> Oh I see your a guy.  If your dick hangs to the right, as you would know, then congrats.  You are a very rare specimen.



Are you saying I have porn star dick?


----------



## phr

Lay it down, Feng. Lay it down.


----------



## zephyr

No action in ages so this is old. Gimme more nudes or I'll start harassing potato


----------



## JK25

fengtau said:


> Are you saying I have porn star dick?



Uhhmm...not exactly.  Just saying that I've only seen about 15 in real life.  Only 1 in this last rehab I went to.  It is amazing how straight guys will just whip it out when they get comfortable enough around the only fag in the place.  Hahahaha.  Sucked off 2 lefties in there though...a 100% straight man?  There is no such thing.


----------



## JK25

Libby said:


> He he. Anyone like chubby libby? I think even my pussy got chubby I need to stop the weed now I think. I cant own scales coz they affect my mental health and I get obsessed but I can still go by dress size, I not try to get all sick again but maybe just 1 or 2 dress sizes down, like an Aus8 would be boss, maybe settle for a 10 if my pussy doesn't still look fat.



You have the most classy profile picture.  Love her!


----------



## JahSEEuS

zephyr said:


> No action in ages so this is old. Gimme more nudes or I'll start harassing potato



Lol.  Slut.


----------



## zephyr

Indeed. A deep throating slut too..


Penis goes IN the mouth.  As far as can .


----------



## zephyr

You were a woman but now you are a man.?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Hi.  It's been a while.



small cockasaurus


----------



## zephyr

Lets see the woman whose account this is.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

zephyr said:


> Indeed. A deep throating slut too..
> Penis goes IN the mouth.  As far as can .


Seems you still got some work to do. The trick is to learn to ignore that gag reflex. Don't ask how I know.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> small cockasaurus


Who cares about the flaccid size?


zephyr said:


> Lets see the woman whose account this is.


Yes, plz.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ugh this thread always gets me... albeit in the best possible ways. shit, I don't need this right now though, too distracting! 

Pleased to get a view of buspersonsholiday though - FYI she has amazing taste in art! She needs to share more of your favorite stuff in LAVA if she ever sees this 

Yes I'm still kinda a creeper... I promise though I won't check anyone's IP address without evidence of alt-hood first! So all you non-alt beautiful ladies are safe (gentlemen and non-human BLers are also safe); it's only those of you that are beautiful as hell AND make alts that have to worry.

Wait, that doesn't make me look very professional, does it? Sigh FML hence I don't need this distraction. Too many beautiful people (and too many people not posting nudes).


----------



## JahSEEuS

STFU and get naked creepo


----------



## MrRoot

zephyr said:


> Indeed. A deep throating slut too..
> 
> 
> Penis goes IN the mouth.  As far as can .



You mean like that?


----------



## nekointheclouds

I like how you are giving us the Thumbs Up there.


----------



## Kittycat5

Scuba is hot.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

nekointheclouds said:


> I like how you are giving us the Thumbs Up there.


lol 
funny butt true
Neko, iirc u have a nice round buttocks area, let's see how it has evolved lately?


----------



## MrRoot

Didn’t even noticed that thumbs up before 

Did some videoshooting while on MDMA.


----------



## Noodle

We see what you did with that middle and pointer finger.

Is that how one reverses the root?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Does he have 2 in the pink?


----------



## zephyr

^ Live up to your username pinkatron.

Lets see how you coitus.


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

scubagirl200 said:


>



Still fine as ever ! Hope you as good as you look.


----------



## scubagirl200

ty! this last wk has been v challenging but ignoring that, never felt better


----------



## JahSEEuS

Aaaaaand I'm rushing home


----------



## SS373dOH

Why ?  fap at work duh..


----------



## JahSEEuS

Well since that photo was taken in my bathroom I figure I'd just get the real thing


----------



## scubagirl200

on your bed actually


----------



## JahSEEuS

My walls look very shiny for some reason.  Anyways, lovely as always


----------



## SS373dOH

I'm way behind on days of our bl..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SS373dOH said:


> I'm way behind on days of our bl..



its not worth the work to catch up


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

JahSEEuS said:


> Well since that photo was taken in my bathroom I figure I'd just get the real thing



How many furiously well crafted PM's did this take ? Game is game though. Props.


----------



## Bugzelot

OMG this thread is killing me, in a good way. I used to post on many adult forums over the years. But I'll post a tame one for now. 


*NSFW*: 



https://imgur.com/a/idKhG


----------



## pharmakos

Bugzelot said:


> OMG this thread is killing me, in a good way. I used to post on many adult forums over the years. But I'll post a tame one for now.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/idKhG



is this part of your plan to get a girl to pop your backne?

i don't think it's going to work


----------



## Bugzelot

Holy f*ck! *the sounds of every man and woman on the internet fainting*

BTW, who are you SCUBA certified with? ACUC here.



scubagirl200 said:


>


----------



## Bugzelot

pharmakos said:


> is this part of your plan to get a girl to pop your backne?
> 
> i don't think it's going to work



 Everybody has to start somewhere. :D


----------



## Bugzelot

Artemisia said:


> Will I get laid tonight?  (stupid question since I'm dating already)



You look delicious. Thank you for sharing. =-}


----------



## Bugzelot

zephyr said:


> Indeed. A deep throating slut too..
> 
> 
> Penis goes IN the mouth.  As far as can .



 Is that you? Looking good from where I am sitting(and tenting).


----------



## Bugzelot

Eff it. May as well jump right in.


*NSFW*: 



http://bayimg.com/naknDaAGN


----------



## Bugzelot

zephyr said:


> less talk.
> 
> More noods.
> 
> Adults only.
> 
> K?



 omg.


----------



## Bugzelot

zephyr said:


> Happy valentines day mofo



 Full naturals. Even the invention of the wheel doesn't compare to real boobs.


----------



## Bugzelot

*NSFW*: 



http://www.bayimg.com/oAKnLaAgn




Some ass! Enjoy! And I think I am done for now. Need to get my day started.


----------



## scubagirl200

bugzelot said:


> holy f*ck! *the sounds of every man and woman on the internet fainting*
> 
> btw, who are you scuba certified with? Acuc here.


padi


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Bugzelot said:


> OMG this thread is killing me, in a good way. *I used to post on many adult forums over the years*. But I'll post a tame one for now.



Damn, I didn't know the new guy was so cool.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## Bugzelot

Lolololololololol


----------



## BocaCerrada

That penis reminds me of a hungry dinosaur.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Owl Eyed said:


>





SS373dOH said:


>



Nice.


----------



## BocaCerrada

He has such skinny legs. Maybe he's part insect.

Be thankful that I'm sparing you all the sight of my saggy old fun bags.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

If there's still fun in those bags, then there's no shame in those bags y'hear?!


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## EbowTheLetter

That Robot for U.S. Senate 2020


----------



## Bugzelot

EbowTheLetter said:


> That Robot for U.S. Senate 2020



 That robot is likely all that will be left in the senate in 2020.


----------



## cyberius

Hmmmmm

If I post a dick pic can I still use my moderator position on a resume?


----------



## cyberius

Hello yes

yes

I'm calling about resume

wat.exe

I'm the guy with the 8 inch peen on that drug for- 

hired bruv na need ta say more.


----------



## BocaCerrada

I want to see the robot's penis.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

A few nights ago got my hands (and mouth) on this perfect pair of boobsies. 
Rather big and round and perky with nice lil nips.
But those scubie boobies aint any worse.
Size doesnt matter in my perfect opinion.


----------



## scubagirl200

well ty? 
and as for your last comment...i felt that way a long time but for some guys it does


----------



## Mr.Hankey

inorite
men...


----------



## BocaCerrada

Big boobs aren't all that great. They just sag more as you get older.


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## Kittycat5

Kittycat5 said:


> Scuba is hot.



Still true.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

scubagirl200 said:


>


----------



## BocaCerrada

That's the exact same bed that I had in my room when I was a kid.

Boy, I wish my body looked like that. I need a corset and a push-up bra to look even halfway decent anymore.


----------



## Kittycat5

Im glad you enjoy the bed over the human.


----------



## BocaCerrada

Eh, my tastes run more toward older men than cute girls..


----------



## Kittycat5

Im 40. Is that old enough?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

That's too old Kittie, way to take it overboard once again.



> I need a corset and a push-up bra to look even halfway decent anymore.


Let us be the judge of that.
Besides if you have a cute face, you'll get lots of bonus points.
Ok, go!


----------



## PotatoMan

scubagirl200 said:


>



oh jah


----------



## BocaCerrada

Well, I was going to post a picture, but I can't get it to work. You'll all just have to imagine what my saggy old lady tits look like.


----------



## JahSEEuS

PotatoMan said:


> oh jah



you should see the private collection.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

> Well, I was going to post a picture, but I can't get it to work. You'll all just have to imagine what my saggy old lady tits look like.


The saggier, the merrier.
And if they bother you too much, you can always throw them over your shoulders.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Hey since it's xmas time and all, I decided to post my huge, veiny member for yall to drool on.

READY?


*NSFW*: 









HERE IT COOOMES


*NSFW*: 














*NSFW*:


----------



## zephyr

Asshole .  No one likes a tease


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I know u love it
now let's walk member in member
happily to the sunset


----------



## Kittycat5

Id fuck those veins hard.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

what about between my blossoming boobies?
dont make me beg
pls no sir no


*NSFW*:


----------



## phr

Nice fucking tits!


----------



## JahSEEuS

More impressed with the fanny pack and sandals.  

Way|0 must have started his own fitness apparel line.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Don't forget my gym-jeans, they have 5 % of elastin!
No fanny pack tho, that's my camera (and keys next to it).
Sandals are must when u squat over 666 pounds per second.


----------



## pharmakos

socks with sandals?

gtfo


----------



## JahSEEuS

I don't believe for one second that you've never sock and sandal'd it tnw


----------



## Seyer

Mr.Hankey said:


> what about between my blossoming boobies?
> dont make me beg
> pls no sir no
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Your tits got bigger.


----------



## pharmakos

JahSEEuS said:


> I don't believe for one second that you've never sock and sandal'd it tnw



not since puberty


----------



## BocaCerrada

I bet there's somebody out there who has a fetish for socks with sandals.


----------



## pharmakos

> I bet there's somebody out there who has a fetish for socks with sandals.



does his name rhyme with fister spankey?


----------



## BocaCerrada

I bet it does.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Seyer said:


> Your tits got bigger.



This fuckin' guy.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Seyer said:


> Your tits got bigger.


It's miraculous what a few liters of silicone can do!



pharmakos said:


> not since puberty


Ahh so you're still using them! 
That's so fab!
#metoo


----------



## Bagseed

socks & sandals is fucking awesome don't let them get to you hankey

in the spring and autumn I do it all the time


----------



## Mr.Hankey

yeah besides black socks are always elegant
those are my (anti static) work sandals
work also for workouts


----------



## Way|0st

i wore sandals but no socks to the gym once and they told me to leave.

you enjoy more freedom you shit slinging viking


----------



## scubagirl200

Wtf nobody cares take this shit out of the nudie thread jfc


----------



## Noodle

post bits babe

keep dis tread on track


----------



## JahSEEuS

No u


----------



## scubagirl200

I'm like the only one keeping this shit on track


----------



## pharmakos

scubagirl200 said:


> Wtf nobody cares take this shit out of the nudie thread jfc



you're right

hankey's pic where he's not even naked shouldn't even be in here, socks with sandals or not.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

I see your noodle, noodle.

Worth the login.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Old pic is old zzzxxxzzzz.

Ty for the contribution though


----------



## Noodle

best bits I could do on /short notice

thanks for the props hot shtuff


----------



## BocaCerrada




----------



## RaZkaL86

don't usually post here but fukit---WIN_20171222_18_29_53_Pro.jpg


----------



## RaZkaL86

don't usually post here but fukit---


----------



## pharmakos

RaZkaL86 said:


> don't usually post here but fukit---



upload to tinypic.com and copy the


----------



## garbagegutz

>



noice


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Hmmmm how do I post a pic I just took


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Ya I have a guy that likes to get choked out for money like no lie I know some ducked up ppl lol


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

pharmakos said:


> upload to tinypic.com and copy the  tags they give you[/QUOTE]
> I'm really bad with computer stuff is there an easier way to put it?


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

scubagirl200 said:


> Wtf nobody cares take this shit out of the nudie thread jfc


Ahaha xox


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

I just want to show people that fake toys are nice.. mine feel totally natural,, I had them almost 10 years but they are awesome!


----------



## Kittycat5

GiNa LyNnxx said:


> I'm really bad with computer stuff is there an easier way to put it?



There isnt really an easier way to put it. Try harder. Dont let us down.


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Kittycat5 said:


> There isnt really an easier way to put it. Try harder. Dont let us down.


Who am I talking to?


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Well once I figure it the hell out you won't be let down at all I promise: I'm wrapping xmas presents and trying to do this


----------



## Kittycat5

GiNa LyNnxx said:


> Who am I talking to?



Someone who cares.


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Kittycat5 said:


> Someone who cares.


Are you a female


----------



## Way|0st

kittykat5 is  a fitness freak and one of our finer looking members


----------



## Kittycat5

GiNa LyNnxx said:


> Are you a female



Dont assume my gender, Ms Lynxx.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Just send em to me, I'll sort it out


----------



## EbowTheLetter

in b4 How to send a private message thread


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Well that's why I asked.. I don't understand what the big deal is


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

JahSEEuS said:


> Just send em to me, I'll sort it out


I tried to do it the way they said but my email like won't let me open it.. I hate absolutely hate fucking technology sometimes gets on my nerves


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Kittycat5 said:


> Dont assume my gender, Ms Lynxx.


I prefer GiNa whoever you are  thanks, I can't speak for anyone else but I generally like to know who I'm talking to online.. I'm not trying to get you upset but yea I thought that was a pretty common question


----------



## scubagirl200

tits or gtfo


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

scubagirl200 said:


> tits or gtfo


I will when I have time to play with my phone. And Don't tell me what to do.. I'll do it when I have time to figure it out! Don't like it oh well


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

GiNa LyNnxx said:


> I will when I have time to play with my phone. And I am the fuck home lol


I went to that tinypic site but it's not letting me send it to my email?


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

I'm not worried about figuring that bullshit out right now I'm busy.. don't tell me what to do..


----------



## Kittycat5

You sure? You seem kinda worried.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Gonna say... 3 posts in a row, kinda looks like you've got time to figure it out / are kind of worried.

Also, don't know what your email has to do with it.  

Most sex workers never struck me as ultra intelligent though.

Also, I wouldn't upset scuba she gets feisty when drunk.


----------



## scubagirl200

no shame in my game


----------



## phr

We’ve had a few porn stars post here. We also have a few porn connoisseurs that post here.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

GiNa LyNnxx said:


> I'm not worried about figuring that bullshit out right now I'm busy.. don't tell me what to do..



Just reminded me of this song 






Sorry for off-topicness, can't post nudes, camera phone won't focus & I eradicated all the various old photographic nude incarnations of yore (never forum-posted)
Would send blurred boob, but can't get it together to take, remember how to log in to imgur & post, sorry

Gina, don't bow to nudie thread pressure (tits or gtfo)

There are other threads that won't have high nude expectation (probably)


----------



## Way|0st

buspar what the hell is ur deal already 

christ's sake


----------



## Noodle

Someone fill her full of Lemondrops and then catch her a cab home.

Thank yose very much.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Way|0st said:


> buspar what the hell is ur deal already
> 
> christ's sake



What???!!! There is no deal - You should try saying what's on your mind through the medium of song now & again, it's quite exorcising 



Noodle said:


> Someone fill her full of Lemondrops and then catch her a cab home.
> 
> Thank yose very much.



Peardrops please & I'm home already thank you very much, fuck posting here from anywhere else


----------



## Noodle

I kid I kid.

...

/sheesh


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I can't tell who's in a strop with who now (ain't me btw) Noooooods!


----------



## scubagirl200

y'all are cunts. 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Touche, lippy lady
I applaud you

Back on track


----------



## scubagirl200

hey u gotta sharpie


----------



## Noodle

wow

that's a fine specimen


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

It's green & it's not going up my arse


----------



## Noodle

scubagirl200 said:


> y'all are cunts.
> 
> *NSFW*:



^^^


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL




----------



## scubagirl200

yaaasssss


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Nice one, scuba


----------



## scubagirl200

you too babe it's good to see ya


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

boom.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Yea yea yea yeaaaaaaa

Get over here already


----------



## scubagirl200

Babe it's forever


----------



## JahSEEuS

????????????????????????

Also, nice geg!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

GreenEyedGirrrL said:


>



It's a god damn Christmas miracle!


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

^^^ my amigo.


----------



## anniegram

Noodle said:


>



Looks soft
Nothing worse than a dried up calloused wang


----------



## BocaCerrada

Here you go. Merry Christmas and a crappy new year.


----------



## scubagirl200

Yes yes very nice  !


----------



## PotatoMan

lovely indeed.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

Wow.  This thread got lively real quick.

Annie, you seem cranky.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Noodle said:


> Wow.  This thread got lively real quick.
> 
> Annie, you seem cranky.
> 
> C'mon tater, I know you got some new material



She's just channeling her inner bago



*NSFW*: 





Spoiler: dick&balls


----------



## Noodle

He is pretty sexy, but I am more about the boobies lately.

Thanks for all the mammaries ladies.


----------



## scubagirl200

Jahsee, you're so sneaky w that camera


----------



## Noodle

porntastic?


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Buspersons Holiday said:


> Just reminded me of this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for off-topicness, can't post nudes, camera phone won't focus & I eradicated all the various old photographic nude incarnations of yore (never forum-posted)
> Would send blurred boob, but can't get it together to take, remember how to log in to imgur & post, sorry
> 
> Gina, don't bow to nudie thread pressure (tits or gtfo)
> 
> There are other threads that won't have high nude expectation (probably)


if I want to post I will, I don't care what anyone says it dosent affect me


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

JahSEEuS said:


> Gonna say... 3 posts in a row, kinda looks like you've got time to figure it out / are kind of worried.
> 
> Also, don't know what your email has to do with it.
> 
> Most sex workers never struck me as ultra intelligent though.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't upset scuba she gets feisty when drunk.


You should see me when I'm drunk Bahahaha


----------



## Way|0st

pass


----------



## zephyr

^ Waylost fucking post a pic of your nude self you shy prude cunt.


Fuck sake all you toss post preening and going to a "gym" and eating weird fucked up whey powder for nothing.

Beeps and potato do something!!!!!!


Make them strip!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

zephyr said:


> ^ Waylost fucking post a pic of your nude self you shy prude cunt.
> 
> 
> Fuck sake all you toss post preening and going to a "gym" and eating weird fucked up whey powder for nothing.
> 
> Beeps and potato do something!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Make them strip!!!!!!


Last page was great. But this thread has reached it's limit. Someone create a new one


----------

